# JML - Jabiru Metals



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2006)

Don't miss out on this, I've watched it go from 34c to 44c (jumped on board today should have freed up funds earlier)

I've been scoping it out for the past few weeks, choose TZN over it as a pure Zinc play, but given the strength in Silver and Copper lately and that even if they come off from current levels this stock will be bonanza!

I think CSM its 33% shareholder will pay 80c easily for it.

But OXR also need JML's ore to blend with theirs so I think OXR might want a slice, take over bidding could see this hit $1+ 


Have a look at my excel sheet.

Note I still think TZN is the best pure Zinc play (and I still hold)
But for multi commodity type approach ie Zinc Copper and Silver JML appears to be the best.


----------



## michael_selway (13 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Don't miss out on this, I've watched it go from 34c to 44c (jumped on board today should have freed up funds earlier)
> 
> I've been scoping it out for the past few weeks, choose TZN over it as a pure Zinc play, but given the strength in Silver and Copper lately and that even if they come off from current levels this stock will be bonanza!
> 
> ...




Hi as a pure zinc play, what order of preference will u place on the following producers at current prices

ZFX, PEM, KZL, TZN? any others?

thx

mS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 April 2006)

Hey MS,

Approach it like this, find Companies producing Zinc, see how much, find out their cash costs per lb Zinc, look at what brokers were forecasting it terms of profit at a given Zinc price then adjust and you get an idea of leverage, tey and find the smallest mkt cap company with the largest Zinc production (that is unhedged) and remember in a rising commodity environment the lowest margin producers venefit the most, ie a company who had good margins now has great, but company who had very slim margins now has very good margins, its all about %

Also TZN isn't in production, it will be releasing a BFS which I'm betting (and have been since the price was 70c) will catch the market by suprise and rocket the stock to $1.50 - $2 (from 95c now)

JML has unbelievable margins given that its Cash costs per ounce are 10c per lb Zinc (usually 40c) and given its copper silver and lead credits and its very high grades of Zinc!


----------



## kgee (15 April 2006)

Hey Young Trader on that idea of slim margins whats your thought's on psv


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

Kgee, haven't looked at PSV lately,


But Zinc, Silver and Copper fans don't overlook JML,


Have a look at my excel sheet above, save it and plug and play with the numbers


----------



## Fab (18 April 2006)

What about AIM . Sounds like a good Zinc share at a very low cost ??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> What about AIM . Sounds like a good Zinc share at a very low cost ??





Lets look @ the two shall we,


*1. Project Location* 
JML is in Australia (Very Good)   
AIM is in Burnika Faso (Where? exactly)

*2.Financing/Funding* 
JML is fully funded and didn't have to do any hedging courtesy of its 33% shareholder CSM underwriting the debt, also has about $10m in cash for further exploration and development is almost complete (Debt funding with no hedging? nice)

AIM will require $100m of funds to develop its project

*3. Cash Cost per lb Zn* 
JML 10c
AIM 18c


*4. Commodity exposure*
JML Zinc, Copper and Silver (Hmmmm all are going through the roof)
AIM (Zinc)



Well you do the research and the math and if you prefer a company that requires $100m in debt so as to develop a project in some unheard of West African Country that will be in production by 2008, over a company that is fully funded with no hedging and is thus fully leveraged to spot prices and has CSM as its 33% shareholder and is arguably the lowest cash cost per lb zinc play @ 10c and should be producing by end of the year, then by all means invest in Aim


----------



## Fab (19 April 2006)

Ok thanks. I did not know all this facts. 
Are they any interesting mining company around 10 cents worth to have a look at at the moment ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

I know exactly how your thinking because I used to think like that a few years back, why invest in a 50c or $1 company when I can play 10c companies who can explode to 50c right?

Wrong, you must look @ the market caps of the companies is very important.

For example EXT is a 10c company (wll 12c) but it has close on 1 billion shares = a mkt cap of $100m

Like wise AIM has 750m shares + in the money options on issue @ 13.5c = $100m


Now JML has 350m shares on issue @ say 46c = $160m 

So you see you must consider the mkt caps as well.


Good luck Fab


----------



## Fab (19 April 2006)

Where do you find this information (I am with Commsec) ? Does that mean that the highest the mark cap the better ?? I normally look at the P/E


----------



## michael_selway (19 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I know exactly how your thinking because I used to think like that a few years back, why invest in a 50c or $1 company when I can play 10c companies who can explode to 50c right?
> 
> Wrong, you must look @ the market caps of the companies is very important.
> 
> ...




Ok thx, what about INL then? it moved up the most below

Zinc Majors: ZFX, PEM, KZL, TZN, CBH 
Zinc Minors: HER, AIM, JML, INL, UCL

thx

MS


----------



## Fab (19 April 2006)

Why INL then ?

Any thoughts down the same line for Uranium stocks ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

I'm sure I posted my thoughts on INL, on the INL thread so take a look, its not a Zinc play as such its reprocessing old dam tailings from a zinc mine and claims through the use of new chemicals that it can extract zinc from the tailings.


Also lol, I wouldn't call JML a minor, take a look at its cash generation capability, almost $50m p.a. free cash flows once it gets up and running!


----------



## Rafa (19 April 2006)

where do you get the OXR link from... I thougt JML was part owned by Consolidated...

--------------------------------------------------------
Australia's Consolidated Eyes Titan, Jabiru Acquisitions 07/03/06 

 MELBOURNE (Dow Jones)-- Australia's Consolidated Minerals Ltd. (CSM.AU)Tuesday said it wants to acquire smaller miners Titan Resources Ltd. (TIR.AU) and Jabiru Metals Ltd. (JML.AU) as it switches its focus from manganese to nickel mining. 
 Tipping nickel mines will struggle to keep up with stainless steel demand from an expanding Chinese middle class, Kiernan said Consolidated hopes to grow nickel production to more than 20,000 metric tons a year by the end off 2008. 
  Kiernan said he can see Consolidated making both Titan and Jabiru "part of our business" in the future, expanding current stakes. 
  While Consolidated shares gained 14 cents, or 6.3%, to A$2.38, after Kiernan's presentation, they remained well below the A$2.56 they were at before its disappointing first-half result. 
  Consolidated's nickel expansion, from about 10,000 tons this year, will come from growth in the Kambalda region, where Consolidated mines nickel and where Titan, which is 20% owned by Consolidated, plans to mine.
  "This company in two years time will be a nickel company which just happens to have a manganese operation," Kiernan said. 
  Consolidated owns 33% of Jabiru, which is planning to develop the Jaguar copper and zinc project in Western Australia.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

Ahhhhh, thats whre thorough research comes in,


JML sells its ore to OXR who blends JML's high quality ore with its (OXR) low quality Ore to produce a concentrate that is very profitable,

So OXR needs JML's Ore Concentrates, so much so that they may wish to secure the company for itself!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

Rafa, search for ann regarding their offtake, or their ore sales to OXR you'll see it in there   



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think CSM its 33% shareholder will pay 80c easily for it.
> 
> But OXR also need JML's ore to blend with theirs so I think OXR might want a slice, take over bidding could see this hit $1+


----------



## kgee (19 April 2006)

HI don't own jml but wish I did when fat prophets reccommended them at .25
Maybe someone should see if they've got contractors for their expansions
WA has massive labour shortages at the moment.VRE has had considerable delays and a stock I own NST an exploration company has had all bar one of there field staff poached delaying the season by 6-8 weeks and from a report I read from BHP it's probaly right across the board
There is a lot to like about this company and Young Trader I know you hate pessimistic postings but maybe it's somthing that should be looked into???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2006)

kgee said:
			
		

> HI don't own jml but wish I did when fat prophets reccommended them at .25
> Maybe someone should see if they've got contractors for their expansions
> WA has massive labour shortages at the moment.VRE has had considerable delays and a stock I own NST an exploration company has had all bar one of there field staff poached delaying the season by 6-8 weeks and from a report I read from BHP it's probaly right across the board
> There is a lot to like about this company and Young Trader I know you hate pessimistic postings but maybe it's somthing that should be looked into???





Kgee, nonesense, I don't hate pessimisim as long as its accurate I feel its a vital part of formualting an understanding of a stock, in fact I'd go so far as to say, its a required factor in weighing everything up.

So labour supply shortages you say? Sounds like an industry wide thing, in which case no company will be imune, still like a strike it should only be temporary and its effects shouldn't be too great

Cheers


----------



## MalteseBull (20 April 2006)

this share sucks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> this share sucks





Thankyou for your well articulated, well thought, indepth comments and analysis Maltese,


I shall remind you of this in a few months time   

What were you expecting 100% per day?

This time in February it was 24c now its 44-47c and your complaining?


----------



## michael_selway (20 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Thankyou for your well articulated, well thought, indepth comments and analysis Maltese,
> 
> 
> I shall remind you of this in a few months time
> ...




YOUNG_TRADER do u prefer current non producers over producers?

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2006)

Zinc deficit will really impact in late 2006 early 2007,

The current producers have all run very very strongly indeed, ie PEM ZFX KZL CBH,

JML has had a good run, but given it will be in production by Early 2007 it will be in a good position to capitalise on Zinc Boom

I think that by the end of the year they will have doubled the size of their deposit, if not larger and earlier


----------



## MalteseBull (20 April 2006)

so much better stocks out there,
this is on the way down

i lost some money but least i am not gonna loose more


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> so much better stocks out there,
> this is on the way down
> 
> i lost some money but least i am not gonna loose more





No offence or anything, but looking @ the chart the only way you could have lost money is if you bought @ 47c yesterday or today and sold @ intra day low of 44c today, do you do that often? Buy a stock and sell it the *next day* if it doesn't march higher?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2006)

And what do you know it did close higher, 5% higher than yesterdays close


----------



## kgee (20 April 2006)

Maltese...Are you sure you haven't confused this for another stock???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2006)

Current NPV based on Mar spots = $316m! or nearly $1 JML!


----------



## coladuna (28 April 2006)

The stock rallied quite strongly towards the end of today's trading. Increase of 6.67%. Any thoughts on the sudden increase? Especially when most of other resource stocks dropped like flies?


----------



## michael_selway (28 April 2006)

coladuna said:
			
		

> The stock rallied quite strongly towards the end of today's trading. Increase of 6.67%. Any thoughts on the sudden increase? Especially when most of other resource stocks dropped like flies?




yeah wonder why, also INL in trading halt to raise money

thx

MS


----------



## Caliente (28 April 2006)

1. Low (?lowest) Cost of Extraction in Industry
2. Secure market for goods to OXR
3. Strong unrelenting demand for Zinc
4. Potential takeover target

To me, it all seems to add up, hence why I *hold*.

The best explanation to the rush of trading is players looking to consolidate their hold before the weekend break.

Thoughts?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 April 2006)

1. It will be the lowest cost producer, anyone else see that @ current spot prices, JML's Zinc Cash costs are -35c per lb, thats right negative 35c per lb, that means that they are making so much on their Copper and Silver portion of extraction that the Zinc price they will recieve = Spot + 35c, now I've got them producing 33.6k t Zn p.a. margin = ($3,200 + (35cx2,200))/0.75

IE a margin of $175m p.a.

2. It is a definate take over target, CSM 33% holder has indicated it is only a matter of time before they buy


----------



## ctp6360 (1 May 2006)

Is JML being punished for not submitting documents?

"...will be suspended from Official Quotation as from the commencement of trading today, 1 May 2006, following failure to lodge with ASX quarterly reports for the period ended 31 March 2006 in accordance with listing Rules"

HTX is also affected....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2006)

Naughty Naughty, they didn't submit their qtrly cash flow, its in now


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 May 2006)

Looking @ chart its interesting to note that JML's RSI has fallen to 60

twice before in the past 2-3months its RSI has been @ 60  on the 13th March and 6th April each time it has been followed by an increase in the share price by close on 30% or 8-9c

So does this mean that if RSI stays @ 60 very soon we will see a leg up?

I think so with 52-54c being the next level (resistance @ 49c-50c to overcome)


----------



## coladuna (3 May 2006)

Sorry for the newbie question but what does RSI stand for?


----------



## ctp6360 (3 May 2006)

Relative strength index I think


----------



## Jay-684 (3 May 2006)

down 1.5c today,

but quietly hoping your right YT


----------



## coladuna (3 May 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> down 1.5c today,
> 
> but quietly hoping your right YT




Make that 2c. Reversing all increases from few days ago.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 May 2006)

RSI = What CTP said 

Support is @ 44c, given its strong rally a pause is a good sign, so long as it holds at or above 44c

Fundamentals are unbelievable for this stock   
*LOWEST COST ZINC PRODUCER* when Jaguar starts in 2007 + excellent chances of finding another VMS deposit around Jaguar


----------



## coladuna (4 May 2006)

What a terrible day for this stock.
It's now dropped to as low as 41.5 cents.
That's two significant drops in the last couple of days.
Any ideas on why? I know today is a dismal day for the resources sector but 7% seems quite excessive?


----------



## Ants (4 May 2006)

Im really feelin it here. Watching and wondering what to do.urgh. Come on baby up you get.


----------



## coladuna (4 May 2006)

Ants said:
			
		

> Im really feelin it here. Watching and wondering what to do.urgh.




What was your entry price? I've entered at 46.5 cents. However, I'm not that fussed about the price in the short term. I'm just waiting for some good news to come through that'll give a nice push towards the right direction.
It seems to be recovering a little though.


----------



## Ants (4 May 2006)

Entry @.455 and .46.


----------



## powerkoala (4 May 2006)

Going to enter at 41.5c
but only small packet.


----------



## Fab (4 May 2006)

Not sure qhy to enter a stock that keeps on falling at the moment. BEtter wait to see an upward trend


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2006)

Agree. Not really oversold on stochastics, no where near base of B band, and falling through MAs. Wait for a turn around I reakon.


----------



## Fab (4 May 2006)

Kennas,

Sounds like you agree with me but sorry I did not understand much of what you wrote . I guess this is graph analysis stuff that is foreign to me


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2006)

Just momentum and trend indicators. Read up on the ASX web site. You'll need to sign up if your not a member already and go to the online classes. Take you a few minutes to work it all out.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 May 2006)

With Copper Zinc & Silver all headed towards the sky if this stock does not get a move on up another may chomp it up, we know already that CSM & OXR are looking @ it, CSM 33% holder, OXR needs offtake ore to blend @ golden grove, but @ these levels its so cheap we may see another bid from the side,

Anyway here's a CSM related article

CONSOLIDATED MINERALS LTD (ASX: CSM) – ASX OPEN BRIEFING 
Date of lodgement: 10-May-2006 
Title: Open Briefing ®. Cons Minerals. Strategy Update 
Record of interview: 
corporatefile.com.au 

Consolidated Minerals Limited (CSM) recently announced some nickel production and exploration success. CSM is now a diversified mining company and you are taking over as Managing Director from Michael Kiernan from 1 July 2006. Where do you expect CSM to benefit from your leadership? Do you expect to introduce any significant changes in strategy? In broad terms, where do you expect the future growth focus to be? 


Rod Baxter 

Michael has very effectively put CSM on the map and provided a very sound foundation for our next growth phase. I see my role as driving the growth and diversification strategy he has put in place through what is essentially a two-point strategy. The first is to deliver against our production targets including introducing cost control and productivity efficiencies at our operations. I also want to maintain the very good exploration track record CSM has established. I’ll be able to draw on my experience at Anglo-American to achieve those objectives. 



*The second part of our strategy will be growth and diversification through our organic growth prospects as well as acquisition opportunities, to further grow and diversify our production base. * 


*The future growth of CSM is our nickel and copper/zinc production.* At the moment, about 70% of our revenue is from manganese and we want to reduce that to about 40% *within a few years with the balance coming primarily from nickel and copper/zinc. * We’re doing that for two reasons; because we want to grow the company and also to make sure that we’re not overly reliant on manganese. 



My background with Anglo American involved a lot of business development work and I intend to maintain and encourage the entrepreneurial flair that has been so successful under Michael’s leadership. However, I want to bring a greater focus on decision making, due diligence and corporate governance and to introduce systems to reflect the fact that we are now an established, mid-cap mining company. 




*CSM holds nearly 33% in Jabiru Metals Limited which is developing its Jaguar Project (100%) 300 kilometres north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia. The Jabiru share price has been very strong since January. Can you update progress and timing for the project? * 


Rod Baxter 

Development of Jaguar started towards the end of last year and the box cut was completed by contractors at the end of March 2006. Jabiru is currently developing the decline which has progressed about 70 metres. In parallel, they are refurbishing the old Cadjebut mill to convert it to a concentrator, they have commenced site earthworks and completed the plant design. Everything is on track for dry commissioning of the concentrator by early 2007 and we expect first ore production by mid 2007 which meets the original plan.


----------



## coladuna (11 May 2006)

This stock has been underperforming compared to all the other zinc stocks. Hopefully it will be noticed by the market to lift its SP a bit.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 May 2006)

With Copper ($8,600+ t) Zinc ($3,990+ t) Silver ($14.50+ oz) JML's project NPV has probably doubled, this stock just like TZN and CBH is flying under the radar, it will be huge once mkt realises the potential of their Jaguar Deposit,


----------



## Sean K (19 May 2006)

JML has taken a pounding the past week. Hasn't held up nearly as well as some of the other juniors. Has this lost everyone's support?

A few punters were picking this up between .40 and .45c. Now at .37c.

Haven't heard much from YT since the market became gloomy. You taken the 'go away in May' call literally? 

This is entering oversold territory by my calculations and may find support at .35c. RSI hitting 30, sp going way under the bollinger band. 

Look for a turn around on this one soon. Most probably when resource prices rebound, although that's a bit of a no brainer I suppose.


----------



## lewstherin (19 May 2006)

I bought in at 44c and am thus in some thick redness at the moment on JML.
I'm not gonna bail on it though because I feel the fundamentals for the company remain strong.
I am toying with averaging down my holdings by buying some more at the current levels.  However everytime I've been on the verge of taking on some more, its dropped another 0.5c...so I'm warily watching it for the moment.
I'm not convinced it has stopped dropping yet...


----------



## Sean K (19 May 2006)

It's going to rely on the general commodity prices unless they come out with a big statement. Like CSM takeover. Once the dust settles this will be a good stock to pick up, or add more.


----------



## Ants (19 May 2006)

This bastard is making me sick.. I really want to sell out. Emotionless trading my but. I hate this turd. :swear:  Im seeing this bastard get to .30 and hovering unless any news comes along.
There that feels better


 p.s  i hope i am terribly wrong


----------



## coladuna (19 May 2006)

Yeah. I've been a little frustrated with this one as well. 
Really need some sort of good news to come out to change the mood I reckon. Very disappointing so far.


----------



## lewstherin (19 May 2006)

Market sentiment may have changed, but JML's general business case hasnt.
They've got good backing in the form of CSM, and a close buddy in OXR.  Their in-ground resources are good quality and they will be producing in first part of 2007 at a decently low cost.
Even when zinc and copper were half the current prices, JML was a good play.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 May 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Haven't heard much from YT since the market became gloomy. You taken the 'go away in May' call literally?




Mate you said it except for me its 'hold throughout May/June and return late June'

Check my thread 'Value in resource stocks' 

Like I said, JML is worth 60c @ Zinc price of $3,000 copper of $6,000 and silver of $12, so just like sellers of OXR in OCT, sellers of JML will be sorry,


----------



## Kipp (20 May 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Mate you said it except for me its 'hold throughout May/June and return late June'
> 
> Check my thread 'Value in resource stocks'
> 
> Like I said, JML is worth 60c @ Zinc price of $3,000 copper of $6,000 and silver of $12, so just like sellers of OXR in OCT, sellers of JML will be sorry,



YT0 what do you think of JML's partner (well majority owner) CSM?  They have been crushed down to $2.24, but three broker reports from the last year all valued it over $3.20.  Originally solely a Manganse producer soon to be More Ni and Fe.

Apologies, I know this isn't a JML post.


----------



## Ants (20 May 2006)

YT. I dont doubt your selections one bit. Your research is impeccable. I have faith this will get to your expectations. Though I did sell out I havnt mastered my emotions on trades yet. Plus  I am playing with borrowed money and I am also applying for more finance for another property so I was rationalising by saying I needed the money back on my loans to increase my chances on that deal.
 I will be keeping a keen eye and will get back in once my loan application has been approved and interest in JML starts again.


----------



## michael_selway (21 May 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> YT0 what do you think of JML's partner (well majority owner) CSM?  They have been crushed down to $2.24, but three broker reports from the last year all valued it over $3.20.  Originally solely a Manganse producer soon to be More Ni and Fe.
> 
> Apologies, I know this isn't a JML post.




hey what happened to CSM in Sep 05, it appears to have dived from that point onwards?

thx

MS


----------



## Kipp (21 May 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> hey what happened to CSM in Sep 05, it appears to have dived from that point onwards?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS



 Too true... not that well read cause I've only followed them for 2 months or so.  But there was a big sell off when Nicholas Kiernan retired from Executive Director about that time.  And 2005 was a rough year for Manganese (for which 80% of their income is derived).

But there have been a few positives for CSM of late, a BFS (carried out by Forescue) at Mindy Mindy for 44 million tonnes of Fe. 33% of JML, and a takeover bid on Titan.  But this stock is on the the rocks.  I suppose eventually the downwards spiral will stop, suppose I'll wait for the 10day and 100day EMA crossover...


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2006)

I think it was Kiernan that said a while ago they were looking at acquisitions and explicitly said they were looking at Titan and Jabiru. I think once they bed down Titan they'll clean up JML.


----------



## lewstherin (22 May 2006)

Damn, copped some more pwnage today on JML.  I bought in at 44c   

This is gonna have to be an average down investment for me to get out with some cash by the end of the year...that is IF a bottom ever materialises   

But hell even at December 2005 prices, these shares are worth 50c.  And thats without them finding more deposits - which is a good possibility...

So hold & hope is how its gonna have to be for me.  Like they say in poker, I'm "pot-committed"


----------



## michael_selway (1 July 2006)

lewstherin said:
			
		

> Damn, copped some more pwnage today on JML.  I bought in at 44c
> 
> This is gonna have to be an average down investment for me to get out with some cash by the end of the year...that is IF a bottom ever materialises
> 
> ...




Future 2008 looks bright

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS -5.4 -1.7 4.8 19.9 
DPS -- 0.0 0.0 0.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-06 -1.7 -- -- 
Year Ending 30-06-07 4.8 8.8 -- 

thx

MS


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 July 2006)

lewstherin said:
			
		

> Damn, copped some more pwnage today on JML. I bought in at 44c
> 
> This is gonna have to be an average down investment for me to get out with some cash by the end of the year...that is IF a bottom ever materialises
> 
> ...




Luckily I have deeper pockets through shrewd investment instruments. But I hear you clearly.
I bet there are many clueless traders out there than you that are sitting on the fence thinking "how much more do I have to average".
I feel like a sacrificial lamb when I bought MTN /JMS and CCE.....but good times are comin'..........hang in there bro!!!! wink wink the tax man cometh!


----------



## Tradewinds (24 July 2006)

You may or may not find the attached of interest


----------



## Sean K (11 August 2006)

Interesting action on JML today. Up 10%. I'm still holding expecting some corporate play by CSM, although they are having a few dramas atm. 

Looks like it's broken up on the charts:


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2006)

Up another 4% to $0.47 on volume. Perhaps resumed it's long term up trend. Should be touching all time highs at $0.48 shortly.


----------



## michael_selway (14 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Up another 4% to $0.47 on volume. Perhaps resumed it's long term up trend. Should be touching all time highs at $0.48 shortly.




Yep, forecasts look good also

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS -5.4 -1.7 4.8 19.9 
DPS -- 0.0 0.0 0.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-06 -1.7 -- -- 
Year Ending 30-06-07 4.8 9.4 -- 

thx

MS


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2006)

Something's going on over at JML.

Up pushing $0.50 again and poss onto all time highs.

Increased volume over the past 2 weeks, leads me to think somthing is brewing. 

Could be positive Jaguar update, or corporate acty. More likely corporate as it's been a steady increase. We'll see.


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

JML sp keeps testing the 49-50 c resistance. im in on this share at 46c. i think it has huge potential. i should have listened to YOUNG TRADER a long time ago. i was only new to the game and was looking for shares around 10c that i thought would explode to $1. by doing that i overlooked many good companies that show huge growth potential.

i cut my losses with highly speculative stocks and now research companies far more extensively that in the past. i now hold AIM CBH JML for zinc stocks and SMM for a uranium play. i feel these companies will deliver and show far more promise than companies i invested in the past EXT AEX.

i suppose its all learning and im glad i learnt from my mistakes before i lost all the money i had invested. nothing like losing money to teach you a lesson.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 August 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Something's going on over at JML.
> 
> Up pushing $0.50 again and poss onto all time highs.
> 
> ...




Their presentation was a smashing success at Diggers, as far as base metals went, nothing else came close, Teck was there so who knows


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 August 2006)

BTW I took my money from JML at 50c and picked up more CBH a few days back, as much as I love JML, its not worth half of CBH, no way no how,

Once CBH runs, I'll look to re-entering JML, I think there's plenty of time to get back in, just  my thoughts though


----------



## dj_420 (17 August 2006)

sp has been hitting 49 all day now there are buyers on 49. so close to breaking resistance. i see a 330k sellers on 50 cents but not much beyond that in terms of sellers. 

what do you think yt? 
are there any current valuations on JML at the moment??

zinc prices are bit stronger overnight, could this acct for increase in interest


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 August 2006)

JML's great, don't get be wrong, but CBH is just better in so many ways at current price/mkt cap levels

JML won't be in production for another 9months or so

CBH in production (albeit recovery from last October Collapse)

JML 1 mine with 5yrs life

CBH 1 Operating mine with 10-15yrs life left + 2 BFS Projects with 5-7yrs life each (one being open pit!) + 3 other development options

So at current price levels ie sub 40c CBH sub 50c JML I prefer CBH, what the mkt prefers, well thats where the real value lies


----------



## porkpie324 (17 August 2006)

i agree, any miner actually digging something up is worth more than a specky, although having said that i do hold both JML&CBH, my holding in CBH being double JML. porkpie


----------



## michael_selway (17 August 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> JML's great, don't get be wrong, but CBH is just better in so many ways at current price/mkt cap levels
> 
> JML won't be in production for another 9months or so
> 
> ...




Hi YT

Yes mine life is very important, btw

"CBH 1 Operating mine with 10-15yrs life left" are u referring to the Endeavour mine when in full production?

thx

MS


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 August 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hi YT
> 
> Yes mine life is very important, btw
> 
> ...





YEP   

Its funny the difference between Perilya's Broken Hill and CBH's Endeavour (apart from a cave in back in Oct) is that PEM's operates at double the capacity ie 2.5Mt p.a. as opposed to CBH's 1.25Mt p.a. = PEM's mine life being half that of CBH's, I think PEM are the better operators, ramp up churn it out, cash it in, cha ching cha ching! Use the funds to bring more and more mines on line cha ching! Perhaps CBH could learn something from PEM? ?


----------



## Povesa (18 August 2006)

JML is up by 3.5c today. Seems like we should hear a good news from them soon


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2006)

Breaking and holding above $0.50 is very important here. If it holds then hopefully $0.50 becomes the support for it's next leg up.


----------



## Povesa (21 August 2006)

Up by another 3.5c. Good start for the week.


----------



## coladuna (21 August 2006)

It's up another 3.5 cents. 
It's been going up and up every day for the last 3-4 days for no apparent reason. Even back when there were major announcements, the price didn't spike this much. Any idea what may be causing this sudden increase? JML has been performing quite poorly in the last 3-4 months since I held it. In fact, it's the first time I am in the green! 
Wondering if there's anything major coming up or should I bail out now while I'm up? lol


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2006)

There's a few spiking this month on no news. AGS is another climbing with no ann......


----------



## bowser (21 August 2006)

coladuna said:
			
		

> It's up another 3.5 cents.
> It's been going up and up every day for the last 3-4 days for no apparent reason. Even back when there were major announcements, the price didn't spike this much. Any idea what may be causing this sudden increase? JML has been performing quite poorly in the last 3-4 months since I held it. In fact, it's the first time I am in the green!
> Wondering if there's anything major coming up or should I bail out now while I'm up? lol




Personally I think somethings about to be announced. Up approx 15% in the past week on no news....


----------



## dj_420 (26 August 2006)

hey kennas what do you think bout last weeks action for JML. price shot up to 57.5 got a bit ahead of itself i think, then retraced i thought it would come right back down but support held at 51 cents and closed above 50c for few sessions in a row now. 

is that mean its building a nice new base at 50cents?
Maybe an an coming soon, any ideas to the increase in action and price


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> hey kennas what do you think bout last weeks action for JML. price shot up to 57.5 got a bit ahead of itself i think, then retraced i thought it would come right back down but support held at 51 cents and closed above 50c for few sessions in a row now.
> 
> is that mean its building a nice new base at 50cents?
> Maybe an an coming soon, any ideas to the increase in action and price





Cathers read my post below.

Their presentation was a smashing success at Diggers, as far as base metals went, nothing else came close, Teck was there so who knows,

Got this info first hand from a few brokers who attended, JML's presentation has now put them on the map


----------



## Sean K (27 August 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> hey kennas what do you think bout last weeks action for JML. price shot up to 57.5 got a bit ahead of itself i think, then retraced i thought it would come right back down but support held at 51 cents and closed above 50c for few sessions in a row now.
> 
> is that mean its building a nice new base at 50cents?
> Maybe an an coming soon, any ideas to the increase in action and price




Not sure why it's run other than YTs comments. The Jaguar Project must be looking good. 

Hasn't really had enough time to form a firm base at $0.50, needs to test that and hold imo. Will be some support there, but how much? I'm still holding for the upside with Jaguar coming on line Q2 07 and poss t/o from CSM who hold 33%.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2006)

Up 8% to $0.56 on more NO NEWS. Maybe time to switch this into CBH?


----------



## dj_420 (29 August 2006)

Seems to be building a lot of decent support 50cents + im glad im holding both JML and CBH. Sellers seem to be thinning out.

JML seems to have been put on the map now and it is gaining in interest. does anyone have any valuation on JML at the moment?


----------



## kitehigh (6 September 2006)

A nice gain today of 12.5% punching through the 60 cent mark to close at the days high of 63cents.  No new announcements either.


----------



## Out Too Soon (7 September 2006)

Well someone knows something we don't, look at the volume in the last 2 days, 64c & rising. Surely must be in danger of a speeding ticket although I'm certainly not complaining.   
Is it time to take some profits? No I think I'll hang on for the ride! Don't want to be "Out too soon" on this one.


----------



## Caliente (7 September 2006)

well, this would be exactly the WRONG time to be out of this stock!

The pressure upwards seems to be unrelenting, and with no news as well, makes you wonder what's going on behind the scenes.


----------



## moses (8 September 2006)

Now at 64c, is it too late to buy this stock?




			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Like I said, JML is worth 60c @ Zinc price of $3,000 copper of $6,000 and silver of $12, so just like sellers of OXR in OCT, sellers of JML will be sorry,


----------



## dj_420 (8 September 2006)

well if stock was worth 60c when zinc was 3000 per tonne then it would be worth more now. zinc up to 1.64 per pound which is 3600 per tonne. copper at 3.60 per pound which is 7920 per tonne.

you tell me, i think this stock will keep rising, there may be an ann coming, resource increase perhaps???

dont really know why stock has run so well, needs to close a few times above 60 cents but to show building of support.

maybe something that market doesnt know about.


----------



## Tradewinds (8 September 2006)

Look at the eval in post#67 posted back in July. That should give you some indication of where this is heading with or without an announcement. 

And dont underestimate JMLs success/exposure at Diggers that YT has emphasised.


----------



## dj_420 (9 September 2006)

hartleys value JML at 81 cents. and this is without any additional discoveries. more drilling started in august for further exp. will be very interesting to see how that goes. 

the sp has run very well, consolidated in low 50's and then quickly found buying support and ran above 60 cents, now at 67 cents. i would like to see this one hold above 60 cents now with some increased support. although when the sp has dropped lately it does quickly find support and bounce back.

i think if zinc prices stay up above 1.60 per pound (3500 per tonne) then sp is likely to hit 70's very quickly.

there is also very little resistance and depth on the sell side so we can see large increases on lighter volume.


----------



## dj_420 (10 October 2006)

Nice ann from JML. additional resource with economic grades. grades arent spectacular but they are economic so it all adds to the value of the stock.

this ann has spurred a increase in sp today. zinc spot is holding above 1.60 so future is looking good for zinc. previously zinc spot price was tracing copper price, but yesterday copper dropped and zinc increased. 

young trader what do you think of ann, grades arent crazy but it is located near jaguar and will only add additional resources to this stock.


----------



## dj_420 (13 October 2006)

once breakout occured old trading channel and overhead resistance forms new support. still in uptrend, last couple of ann helped market sentiment. i think this stock has good fundamentals and chart is showing uptrend.

last ann re new zinc discovery helped resume uptrend and showed strong support around 48-49 cents following sp retracement.

stronger zinc prices and production drawing closer can only benefit sp. this stock looks good for medium term, im holding until at least production when LME stocks will be at critical levels and spot price will see siginificant increase.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> once breakout occured old trading channel and overhead resistance forms new support. still in uptrend, last couple of ann helped market sentiment. i think this stock has good fundamentals and chart is showing uptrend.
> 
> last ann re new zinc discovery helped resume uptrend and showed strong support around 48-49 cents following sp retracement.
> 
> stronger zinc prices and production drawing closer can only benefit sp. this stock looks good for medium term, im holding until at least production when LME stocks will be at critical levels and spot price will see siginificant increase.




DJ, it's looking good and set to take new highs during this positive period. We'll probably have a breather soon, but exactly when, who knows. The last bull just ran and ran. (with my bear hat on) Be wary of a sharp pull back in commods effecting all of these. For the moment, it's looking pretty good though..

I've done another chart on JML. Yes, trending up. Just about to hit top of my trend which is also a resistance point. Could fall back to take another charge at $0.70. The green line is where I see the central trend and it hits quite a few support and resistance points. I can't see why JML would keep trending this direction pending anything really dramatic in the markets. Upside with the Jaguar project could force the trend more verticle...


----------



## dj_420 (17 October 2006)

its looking good now kennas

not pushing to hard, just a couple of cents each day will do me fine, by doing that it will build a firmer base of support instead of rushing ahead of itself like before. a decent amount of support is building around 60 cents

ive been looking over hartleys valuation, they valued JML at 81 cents at old spot prices. this valuation also did not take into account the additional inferred resources at teutonic bore that was one of the last ann to market. i think this valuation has also considerably underestimated the future forecasts for zinc spot prices.

both jaguar and teutonic bore deposits are open underneath and leave potential for expansion on current resource estimates. once this begins to get closer to production we will start to see fair value IMO.


----------



## Impala (17 October 2006)

A few cents either way are irrelevant for this stock.  The chartists wouldn't know what day of the week it is.  Focus on the fundamentals of the proposed mining operations.  These tell me that this share will at least go to $1.50.


----------



## dj_420 (17 October 2006)

if you read the posts i have been combining technical and fundamental analysis for this stock.

i was stating that hartleys valued this stock at 81 cents, THAT was before the ann of an additional resource near jaguar

fundamentals of this stock are great, jaguar deposit coming online with an additional resource located very close to jaguar. zind spot looking good, with the LME zinc stockpile to be hitting a critical level when JML start producing.


----------



## dj_420 (25 October 2006)

both teutonic and jaguar resources are open at bottom, in interview yesterday md stated exp will be continuing to expand resource.

he also stated over 50% complete for jaguar and are currently meeting deadlines to have this under production by june qtr next year right when zinc prices will be most beneficial. 

there are both hartleys and rbc capital markets value JML at 80 cents plus and rate as outperform. these valuations will obviously increase as we get closer to production, and pending everything is operating smoothly.

here is a link for broker summary on JML, do your own research

http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/BrokerReports.htm


----------



## hypnotic (26 October 2006)

Thanks dj_420 for the link,

The RBC report was a good little read, sounds like a very positive report with everything going well according to schedule.

I can't see how the zinc stock will recover that quickly yet, the stock is diving towards the 100,000 tonne mark, and probably reach it within the next 2 weeks. The zinc price is set to soar towards the $2 mark i say by the end of next month. 

Just hoping they won't encouter any problems and be starting production early next year, and ride the price of zinc! And best of all JML is 100% unhedged!   

Hypnotic,


----------



## dj_420 (26 October 2006)

hey hypnotic good to see someone posting on JML, i was beginning to think im the only one aboard. 

i think this company will be a good little earner. but yeah i cant see zinc supply recovering within 6 months of deficit, and yes i agree one of the best things is that JML remain completely unhedged.


----------



## hypnotic (26 October 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> hey hypnotic good to see someone posting on JML, i was beginning to think im the only one aboard.
> 
> i think this company will be a good little earner. but yeah i cant see zinc supply recovering within 6 months of deficit, and yes i agree one of the best things is that JML remain completely unhedged.




I am sure there are others out there.

I only just got onboard recently, but it has been on my watchlist for a while now. Just regret not getting in earlier... it's definitely got good potential. We'll see how it goes when it starts producing. fingers crossed for the next few months.

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## kitehigh (26 October 2006)

Yeh these Zinc stocks are starting to reward me with my patience.  I got in on this one back in April @ 46cents and then watched it go backwards and sideways for along time.  I also hold TZN and CBH. 
 At one stage it was like I was dashing around on the train platform desperately trying to get on the leaving train and missing it.   Or the old getting impatient and wanting to put the money into something else and selling only to watch the stock I just sold head higher.   
 The market seems to love doing that.  So I decided I would just go with the Zinc fundamentals and hang in there, and now it showing great promise.


----------



## hypnotic (26 October 2006)

kitehigh said:
			
		

> Yeh these Zinc stocks are starting to reward me with my patience.  I got in on this one back in April @ 46cents and then watched it go backwards and sideways for along time.  I also hold TZN and CBH.
> At one stage it was like I was dashing around on the train platform desperately trying to get on the leaving train and missing it.   Or the old getting impatient and wanting to put the money into something else and selling only to watch the stock I just sold head higher.
> The market seems to love doing that.  So I decided I would just go with the Zinc fundamentals and hang in there, and now it showing great promise.




I am happy for you that your patience has paid off. I got on the zinc train and got off a stop or two too early  Looks to me zinc will still be in the spot light for a while until we see signs of zinc stocks building up otherwise it'll still be heading up up and up.. Hopefully JML won't be too late for it. Interesting days ahead.   

Just a thought, at what level does everyone think the zinc stock will start turning??? Zinc stocks have been on a steep decline as far back as late 2004.
Surely there must be new miners producing zinc by now... i just hope JML will be one of the first new ones to do so and reap the rewards.


----------



## porkpie324 (27 October 2006)

From the reports that I have read it appears that the zinc supply will not supply the demand for a number of years so underpinning the zinc price.
As for JML I'm in them at the mo, have been another of my good traders for a while now, I'm reluctant to be a long term holder of any yet to dig anything up miner, but that is changing for me with JML as it gets closer to production. porkpie


----------



## dj_420 (27 October 2006)

some nice movement today, showing a pick up in interest, atm its a cheap zinc stock close to production. ive been looking over yearly and they have a few good tennements for zinc and copper deposits, should be able to increase teutonic bore also.

sp was pushed down to 56 couple days ago and now its 66 cents. there are valuations on this stock at 80 cents though.

im holding medium to long term on this one, want to see them right through production and longer depending on zinc fundamentals.


----------



## hypnotic (27 October 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> some nice movement today, showing a pick up in interest, atm its a cheap zinc stock close to production. ive been looking over yearly and they have a few good tennements for zinc and copper deposits, should be able to increase teutonic bore also.
> 
> sp was pushed down to 56 couple days ago and now its 66 cents. there are valuations on this stock at 80 cents though.
> 
> im holding medium to long term on this one, want to see them right through production and longer depending on zinc fundamentals.




Very very nice movement today with quite a bit of action, up 11.11% today to 70cents, it's getting very close to the 80cent valuation mark.

Looks like there is a clear sky ahead of them too with only about 100k shares
from 70 cents to 72 cents and nothing until 76 cents

Price Quantity Number 
0.700 59577 5 
0.710 10000 1 
0.720 31500 2 
0.760 30000 1 
0.790 16500 1 
0.800 11000 2 

wonder if there is some news coming up.... any thoughts anyone?

Hypnotic


----------



## dj_420 (27 October 2006)

i know the sell depth is looking great!

a few trades went in after the bell today people snatching up shares at 70 cents to close on the high. 

the drill program for lennon's find is 2006/07 so not really sure if results are due yet. they only just released results for teutonic bore also. no real clues in the yearly report as to when results are due.

it could just be JML popping up on the zinc radar and its showed an increase of interest.


----------



## mmmmining (28 October 2006)

Very interesting price movement. Maybe CSM is on the move?


----------



## michael_selway (28 October 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Very interesting price movement. Maybe CSM is on the move?




IS JML very levaged to zinc price once it starts producing?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS -2.2 1.3 17.5 21.6 
DPS -- 0.0 0.0 0.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-07 1.3 53.8 -- 
Year Ending 30-06-08 17.5 4.0 1,246.1% 


thx

MS


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> IS JML very levaged to zinc price once it starts producing?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




I'm pretty sure it's unhedged.


----------



## michael_selway (28 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's unhedged.




but do they onyl produce zinc?

like what other stuff do they produce and what %s?

thx

MS


----------



## nizar (28 October 2006)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> Just a thought, at what level does everyone think the zinc stock will start turning??? Zinc stocks have been on a steep decline as far back as late 2004.
> Surely there must be new miners producing zinc by now...




The zinc stock will probably start turning when it cant go down anymore, ie. when it hits zero.
If it was possible for it to be negative than im sure it would
WHY?
because of years (more than a decade) of low prices, and several years of underinvestment in the sector in terms of discovery and development.

Though the zinc stocks have been going down since late 2004, the price only started going up in jult 2005 so a bit more than a year, and discovery and development only becomes feasible when the price was above 50c, which was july 2005.

It takes more than 1 year to get a project off the ground. PH claims to be a record from discovery to development and it will be about 4years+ (they started drilling it in december 2003 - with first production scheduled mid-2008.

So the supply response will take a long time. As long as the demand is there, i can see strong prices until. China has been growing for 27 years, and if their recent data for industrial production is anything to go, they are beginning to accelerate (up 16.5% for july year-on-year).

And *MS* - why dont u do your research instead of just asking everything?? You will probably find the info quicker than the reply will come anyway. Its just a few clicks away.


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2006)

They have a few prjects. Their flagship is the Jaguar deposit:

Reserve 1.6mt @ 3.1% Cu,  11.7% Zn,  0.72% Pb,  120g/t Ag

Jaguar Resource in top 5% underground world VMS Resources

http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/JaguarDeposit.htm


----------



## Halba (28 October 2006)

yeah JML is one undervalued little puppy


----------



## hypnotic (28 October 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> yeah JML is one undervalued little puppy




They are definitely undervalued! Looking at their presentation for august 2006 their annual net cashflow looks was presented to be 644 mil, with the current spot prices of zinc and copper this company is looking more and more attractive, perhaps 1 bil? 

The future of this company relies heavily on the zinc and copper prices (being 100% unhedged) and the demand of them. In my opinion the fundamental is still going to be there and can't really see an over supply of both bass metals any time soon. 

But I'll like to see them produce before I really make that call. Things can still go wrong. Interesting times. 

Any predictions on the sp of this baby by the end of the year????? I'll like to see it at $1.  : 

Hypnotic,


----------



## dj_420 (30 October 2006)

JML up around 10% this morning. this stock has seen a huge increase in interest. put on over 20% in last two days of trading. nice to see this upcoming zinc producer getting some recognition.


----------



## imajica (30 October 2006)

is it too late to buy in?  or do you guys think it has some steam left in it?


----------



## hypnotic (30 October 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> JML up around 10% this morning. this stock has seen a huge increase in interest. put on over 20% in last two days of trading. nice to see this upcoming zinc producer getting some recognition.




Yeap another huge day for this baby,

I am tempted to sit out and make a quick buck or 2 but the market is really really strong. Maybe news coming out with insiders buying it all up..

imajica is it too late to buy in? or do you guys think it has some steam left in it? 

imajica i can't really make that call, there is some steam in it today. Not sure if it will run out. If the zinc price remains and production gets on its way, it should be a good medium term stock. But do your little research, i am not so good with fundamentals i would love for any fundamentalist out there to calculate an approximate for this stock.


----------



## dj_420 (30 October 2006)

imajica i have posted many times on my thoughts on this stock. i would look back through the posts and previously i have put in a link for broker reports on JML. JML has been valued at 80 cents right now, with a view to increase closer to production.

i think with an increasing zinc spot the broker valuations will only increase (obviously). but IMO it should be valued more than 80 cents as the last valuation was done before the ann re teutonic bore resource. 

in regards to ann coming we may have drill results from JML exp tennements. maybe resource increase.

do i think the sp will continue to rise, yes i do, the fundamentals for zinc are getting better and better every day. i also do not think that supply will catch up with demand next year as quickly as has been predicted. JML will be producing right when we have critical levels. should be a good medium hold (im holding for at least a year).


----------



## hypnotic (30 October 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> imajica i have posted many times on my thoughts on this stock. i would look back through the posts and previously i have put in a link for broker reports on JML. JML has been valued at 80 cents right now, with a view to increase closer to production.
> 
> i think with an increasing zinc spot the broker valuations will only increase (obviously). but IMO it should be valued more than 80 cents as the last valuation was done before the ann re teutonic bore resource.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Dj, 

I do agree with you that JML will be producing right when we have critical levels and should be valued more that 80cents. That's why i am still in and looking at the longer term. 

Looking really good breaking into 81 cents in the afternoon. Great volume. Something is defintiely up.


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2006)

Bit of technical stuff.


----------



## michael_selway (30 October 2006)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Dj,
> 
> I do agree with you that JML will be producing right when we have critical levels and should be valued more that 80cents. That's why i am still in and looking at the longer term.
> 
> Looking really good breaking into 81 cents in the afternoon. Great volume. Something is defintiely up.




Yeah not bad this one, unless it has production delays

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS -2.2 1.3 17.5 21.6 
DPS -- 0.0 0.0 0.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-07 1.3 53.8 -- 
Year Ending 30-06-08 17.5 4.0 1,246.1%


----------



## hypnotic (30 October 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Yeah not bad this one, unless it has production delays
> 
> Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2006 2007 2008 2009
> ...




Yeah i can't agree with you more, the risk here is production delays and commissioning problems they will encounter in the early stages. That's why i dont like to say they are undervalued until they can prove they can fish some zinc out of the grounds.

But their presentation suggests that the jaguar project is 50% complete and is on track, which is a good sign of a well managed project.

I might read up on the company's project manager/ site foreman to see what his/her experiences are in mine construction.   

Hypnotic


----------



## Tradewinds (31 October 2006)

Its great to see an increasing awareness in this stock. 

A couple of bumps and probably a few more but JML is hitting the targets in times we havent seen in WA for awhile. 

The've done well to hire some quality key personnel(yep do your research hipno) and keep the plan on schedule when the demand is huge for gear and people.

I hope this stock consolidates now, firms a new rock hard base and we lift off again closer to production........or sooner


----------



## Caliente (31 October 2006)

i echo your sentiments exactly. JML's a quality company and I'm happy to see it blossom and prosper into an emerging player.


----------



## moses (31 October 2006)

If this stock is valued at "above 80c" and is now 78c...how can this stock be good value?


----------



## dj_420 (31 October 2006)

moses

that valuation is based on a company that is currently not producing. all the broker reports state that the valuations will increase significantly once JML commence production.

another point i dont think that brokers valuations have taken into account the spot zinc price accelerating as it has done. forecasts were for 3500 + per tonne for 2007. IMO i think we are going to see a huge increase on the forecasts for zinc spot price.

one more point is that these valuations did not take into account the resources at teutonic bore. additional drilling to expand the resource at jaguar and teutonic bore will give the sp a re-rating.

one last point of interest is that CBH had fat prophets valuations of 60 cents two months or so back, i think the current sp is evidence that CBH deserved a re-rating and has shown a significant increase over that valuation. IMO the hartleys long term valuation of 2.49 is much more justified (pending a sustained increase on zinc spot).


----------



## hypnotic (1 November 2006)

Looks like JML is consolidating nicely around 80 cents, which hopefully will set the new base for the share until the next spike.

Peaked today on 84cents, volume and interest is looking great, it looks like it won't be long until another big run. 

The price of zinc is currently at US$1.9185/lb and did spike to US$1.95/lb today.

With the LME in zinc still going down, i am still tipping for zinc to get to US$2 by the end of this month if not earlier.

Wonder how high this baby will go?


----------



## imajica (1 November 2006)

solid volume over the last few days pushing this baby ever higher! will see a $1 in the next few weeks for sure


----------



## moses (1 November 2006)

thanks dj, understood.


----------



## dj_420 (1 November 2006)

no problem moses

zinc spot is up again tonight, pushing 1.95 per pound. zinc stocks catching their breath today, good to see JML having such a good run.


----------



## dj_420 (2 November 2006)

FAT have reported JML as a buy outlined below

Jabiru Metals
Buy JML around 82 cents
Production remains on track for mid-2007 start up
SYMBOL DEFINITIONS
Construction and commissioning activities are continuing in line with schedule on Jabiru Metals Jaguar base metals project in Western Australia. The project remains firmly on track for first metal production in the first half of 2007, allowing it to lake full advantage of strong zinc and copper prices. Whilst industry-wide cost pressures have impacted the project's capital costs to some degree, increases in base metal prices have more than offset them. The company will be entirely unhedged, offering Members full exposure to strong base metal prices.
"The emerging Jaguar deposit remains one of the few new sources of base metals on the horizon in A ustralia, und at a low cash production cost."
Fat Prophets initially recommended Jabiru as a buy around 25 cents in February {Fat Mining 14). Our last review of this stock was during August (Fat Mining 38).
PAILY CBARTJ
2005-2006
Buoyant investor support for Jabiru has seen a further acceleration of the upward trend during the past week. Monday's high of 81 cents represented a gain of more than 375% over the past 12 months.
During the past month alone, Jabiru has rallied more than 70%. Following such extensive gains, the upward trend of any stock would be at risk of pausing for consolidation. Jabiru is no exception.
However, growing trading volumes reflect increasing investor support for the stock, which we believe will serve to limit downside risks. The previous high of September at 68 cents provides initial support. Below here, we believe support between 50 cents and 47 cents underpins the shares in the near term.
As shown on the weekly chart, Jabiru is lifting away from a base that formed between 2001 and 2005. We believe that the rally of the past year will extend to new highs above 81 cents in the months ahead.
Some of the key issues facing any emerging mining project at the present time are questions regarding capital cost overruns and possible development delays. These issues are affecting the entire sector and virtually no company is immune. For instance, BHP Billiton has experienced major cost over-runs on several of its key resource project developments, both domestically and internationally.
It is encouraging therefore, to see that Jabiru Metals development of its Jaguar base rnetais deposit in Western Australia remains firmly on track to begin production during the second quarter of 2007. This is despite significant labour and materials shortages that are impacting the entire resources sector. Furthermore, whilst capital costs have increased, higher metal prices have more than offset them.
Managing Director Gary Comb advised recently that the company has firmed up most of its capital costs and have committed prices on most items. The revised capital figure of $69 million compares with an initial estimate of $56 million {a 23% rise), although not all of this increase is due to cost inflation. The company has increased the capacity of its plant by 20% to around 420,000 tonnes to allow it to treat additional resources identified by recent exploration. The cost increase compares with industry averages of around 30-50% over the same period.
Jabirj has also recently upgraded its mineable reserves position and its financial forecasts associated with the Jaguar development. One of the key issues is the value of the Jaguar ore body itself. The per-tonne value of the ore is so high that the company aims to recover of mush of it as possible.
The company has completed geotechnical and engineering studies to determine how to recover some of the underground pillars by replacing them with structural concrete. Jabiru now expects to recover an additional 80,000 tonnes of ore by replacing the pillars with concrete and despite the cost, the return is high, as the value of the ore is roughly four times the cost of the equivalent volume of concrete.
Jabiru has also begun to assess the value of the Teutonic Bore stockpiles and has converted the first of those stockpiles, about 25,000 tonnes, into reserves. This also gives the company the flexibility to treat some ore earlier than the original plan if the concentrator is ready ahead of time.
The company's total reserves have increased from 1.6 million tonnes to 1.714 million tonnes grading 3.0% copper, 11.3% zinc, 0.7% lead and 115g/t silver. This updated reserve, along with revised costs and metal price assumptions, produced a revised financial model for Jaguar, showing Jaguar to be an extremely robust development:
EBIT (Earnings Before Interest & Tax) of $286 million - or 87 cents per share; NPV (Net Present Value) of $215 million - or 65 cents a share; IRR (Internal Rate of Return) of 103%; and
Zinc C1 cash costs (including other metal credits) of -US11 cents per pound and US50 cents per pound (excluding byproduct credits).
Higher capital costs have resulted in an increase in the co-products zinc and copper costs, but importantly, the C1 costs after credits still show that the copper and silver credits more than cover all of the company's costs, leaving the zinc effectively as all profit. Current spot zinc and copper prices are US$1.90 and US$3.30 per pound respectively, so the margins are potentially enormous.
Project financing arrangements that require no mandatory hedging should enable Jabiru Metals to exploit these high metals prices.
Jaguar is likely to be a low cost operation in all respects. Annual ongoing capital is modest at just $5 million. Jaguar is also a relatively high-grade base meta! deposit, which means relatively low cash operating costs compared with its sector peers. Around 55% of revenue will come from zinc, 35% from copper and 10% from silver.
With respect to earnings, we anticipate EPS (Earnings per Share) of 15 cents in 2007/08 and 20 cents in 2008/09. This would put Jabiru on a very modest PER (Price/Earnings Ratio) of 5.5x for 2007/08 and 4x for 2008/09. We do not anticipate the payment of a dividend in the initial years of production.
In terms of project development, Jabiru achieved one of its major development milestones during the September quarter, with the mine decline now more than 50% complete. Work on other key infrastructure items is well on the way, including refurbishment and construction of the concentrator, ball and SAG mills, and flotation cells. Concentrator construction is now around 45% complete.
The company is in a good position to leverage off any discovery, as plant and infrastructure will shortly be in place. The Cadgebut plant has a design capacity of 350,000 tonnes annually, but can operate at rates of up to 550,000 tonnes. The potential for extensions to the current five-year mine life at Jaguar is substantial. Jabiru holds 30km of continuous strike length to the north and south of the Jaguar and Teutonic Bore deposits. This ground is highly prospective, as deposits like those that Jaguar and Teutonic Bore tend to occur in clusters rather than in isolation.
The most likely and immediate resource expansion opportunity is the down-plunge metal potential at Jaguar. A hole drilled 100 metres down plunge from the existing Jaguar resource intersected both the main lens and the footwall lens, indicating the massive sulphide mineralization is continuous. Further drilling of this zone will be undertaken in the near future. In addition to the down-plunge potential at Jaguar, further mineralization exists in close proximity to both deposits.
Earlier this year, Jaguar announced a drill intercept of 131 metres @ 1.4% copper equivalent from the interpreted Teutonic Bore feeder zone, which in our view was extremely encouraging. This is because it confirms the existence of both a feeder zone and remnant massive sulphides around the old workings at Teutonic Bore, with the potential for mining down the track.
The Dairnler prospect lies about 1 kilometre north of Teutonic Bore and hosts feeder zone-style mineralization, with intercepts including 30 metres @ 2% copper equivalent. Its current dimensions cover 150 metres of strike length and 100 metres vertical depth, which simply represent the current limits of drilling.
Snowy's Bore is a less advanced prospect, where massive sulphide mineralization exists, including feeder zone-style mineralization. All these targets warrant follow-up and Jabiru has committed to an exploration budget of $5 million per annum for the next two years.
The immediate focus is on the Teutonic Bore/Jaguar trend. The original drilling in the area was only to 100 metres depth and the Jaguar deposit starts at 300 metres depth, so there is certainly potential to find more deposits like Jaguar. For patient investors, Jabiru Metals represents an emerging, low cost base metals opportunity. A $10 million exploration program over the next two years is sure to generate speculative interest. It could significantly boost the resource base.
We also believe there is strong potential for a possible corporate play, with diversified miner Consolidated Minerals holding a 32% stake in the company. CSM has stated that is looking to continue to grow its diversified metals business. Jabiru would make a neat fit in our view.
Jabiru Metals will remain Held in the Fat Prophets Mining & Resources portfolio, but for Members with no current exposure we recommend the stock as a Buy around 82 cents.


----------



## hypnotic (3 November 2006)

Thanks for the read dj_420,

That's a really positive report. I don't think i will be selling until it reaches $1. I believe it won't be too long until this will happen. Probably in the next run it'll peak at $1. Still great consolidation at 83-84 cents, looks like there is 2 resistance point, one at 80 - 85 cents and then the next one is 90cent. 

Just looking at the zinc price now, it's at US$1.93/lb, slowly reaching the $2 mark. It will be interesting week next week.


----------



## imajica (8 November 2006)

strong buy side in the pre-open this morning - last couple of days has seen a gradual decline in the share price with a consolidation in the low 80's

a few hundred thousand on the bid should spark a bullish run


----------



## dj_420 (8 November 2006)

i expected to see this stock consolidate a bit at these levels. hopefully today we will have found some support around the 82 cents level.

zinc has breached 100 000 tonnes and seems to be forming support $2.00 plus. even on profit taking spot has stayed above 2.00 now.


----------



## hypnotic (8 November 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> i expected to see this stock consolidate a bit at these levels. hopefully today we will have found some support around the 82 cents level.
> 
> zinc has breached 100 000 tonnes and seems to be forming support $2.00 plus. even on profit taking spot has stayed above 2.00 now.




It's gone up a little bit today breaking out 85 cents resistance.

I would love to see an annoucement regarding the progress of the jaguar project now. Will probably send this stock to $1 mark, especially with the spot prices now. I was wrong, I thought the zinc spot price will only reach the $2 mark at the end of the month, looks like there is a lot more demand for zinc and it is fast running out.

Come on start producing JML.... the unhedged zinc prices will send this to the moon i think.  

fingers crossed!


----------



## imajica (22 November 2006)

at the moment JML has been conolidating around these levels. forming a nice base for the next leg up IMO

JML will be producing by June and the share price is still not reflecting true value

get on board before it takes off

independent broker values this one at $1.33


----------



## hypnotic (22 November 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> at the moment JML has been conolidating around these levels. forming a nice base for the next leg up IMO
> 
> JML will be producing by June and the share price is still not reflecting true value
> 
> ...




Hi Imajica,

Would you be able to tell me which independent broker valued it at $1.33, i would love to read the report on what they have said that's all. Do you have a link to it or is it ones from the company website?

Hypnotic


----------



## imajica (22 November 2006)

can't remember where I obtained the report - will have a look though

did save some of the info in WORD

JML calculations

av life of mine output of zinc: say 30,000tpa

cost per pound: (-0.40) USD YES thats negative cost

Zinc price then: be conservative say 1.80

1.80--0.40 = 2.20

2.20 *1.40 *2200 * 30000 = $203M 

less Depn $170M. Less exploraiton, tax about $110M

Current mkt cap: $290M

P/E ratio = 290/110 = 2.63

Correct p/e should be 4.00, taking into account short mine life.

Therefore 4*110 = $440 m

440/330 = $1.33 a share @ 1.80zn


----------



## Caliente (22 November 2006)

subjectively no doubt: JML is *cheap * at these levels. 

and while we're being subjective, from past experience as a holder, the next surge shows JML to hit the 90's and start to threaten the dollar mark. I still feel there will be significant resistance breaking that barrier and from there, things will get slower.

note however: I hold 

so please dyor and/or check out broker reports. where is it already imajica


----------



## EasternGrey1 (29 November 2006)

Thx for the calcs imajica. I've done my own, and they're pretty similar. My NPV15 comes out between 1.10 and 1.67 per share, depending on the assumptions used, so 1.33 is totally credible.


----------



## dj_420 (29 November 2006)

every time the other zinc stocks have had pullback after a run JML stays fairly strong and sp holds up well. the exp tennements for JML are also very prospective looking forward to some more drilling results soon.

so obviously the market thinks the current sp is fair and we do not see much of a retracement on pullbacks. 

their jaguar deposit is open at depth also and should see a resource upgrade once they start production.


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> every time the other zinc stocks have had pullback after a run JML stays fairly strong and sp holds up well. the exp tennements for JML are also very prospective looking forward to some more drilling results soon.
> 
> so obviously the market thinks the current sp is fair and we do not see much of a retracement on pullbacks.
> 
> their jaguar deposit is open at depth also and should see a resource upgrade once they start production.



There is still the chance CSM take them over too.


----------



## mildew79 (30 November 2006)

zn will likely be 2.50 + by the time they produce. 
this stock is value on your calculations alone but nice to know theres also a good upside....
one thing we can assume pretty safely is zn will be very unlikely to be @ 1.80 or lower considering demand and world supply volumes. might have to get on board i think. maybe next break....    

what you reckon freeball??  :


----------



## dj_420 (1 December 2006)

trading formed an pennant here, higher lows and lower highs, trading tightening with volume reducing. 

a continuation pattern in an uptrend, can indicate a breakout. confirmation needed for breakout, a break above resistance around 83 - 84 cents indicate breakout.


----------



## mildew79 (1 December 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> trading formed an pennant here, higher lows and lower highs, trading tightening with volume reducing.
> 
> a continuation pattern in an uptrend, can indicate a breakout. confirmation needed for breakout, a break above resistance around 83 - 84 cents indicate breakout.




more like an equilateral tri if you are trading patterns id say dj 420. a pennant does not have a rising base right?? 
anyhow break is as you stated but id be more tempted to get in a few cents higher after confirmation if you are buying in the upper range of trading (ie breakouts).


----------



## dj_420 (1 December 2006)

yeah your right mildew, still only new to tech analysis. but a good break above 84 cents up to test old highs would be good.

would like to see some more drill results soon also.


----------



## Impala (6 December 2006)

Random walk theory beats "technical analysis" any time.  Concentrate on the excellent underlying value proposition of Jabiru and be patient.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 December 2006)

mildew79 said:
			
		

> zn will likely be 2.50 + by the time they produce.
> this stock is value on your calculations alone but nice to know theres also a good upside....
> one thing we can assume pretty safely is zn will be very unlikely to be @ 1.80 or lower considering demand and world supply volumes. might have to get on board i think. maybe next break....
> 
> what you reckon freeball??  :





Hi Mildew,

Sorry I missed youre post  . Certainly agree that JML is a potential bagger and entered them a few months back. IMO they will deliver on the goods and be up and running in around May/June on budget and with planned output. Thats the news I've been hearing and despite BHP having skilled constuction shortages and blow outs at Ravy, Jaguar has a full team plugging away with no drama's!.

Interesting that JML has held strong during the recent pullback in the high 70's on low volume. Furthermore yesterday's trade in JML was the largest volume in JML for ages (5 mil), with a clear break through sell pressure and could be the start of a run, time will tell!.

Anyway I'll see you at the Xmas do at PT next week, cheers mate


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 December 2006)

JML'S starting to test old resistance with volume and positive momentum, we might hit some highs if it runs through the high 80c range!.


----------



## Out Too Soon (7 December 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> trading formed an pennant here, higher lows and lower highs, trading tightening with volume reducing.
> 
> a continuation pattern in an uptrend, can indicate a breakout. confirmation needed for breakout, a break above resistance around 83 - 84 cents indicate breakout.




Looks like you were right dj, although I'm still a charts skeptic I can't help but see pennants etc everywhere now.   bought back in today having stop lossed out a month ago. I originally intended to hold until the good times mid 2007 when the real action starts & again that's my intention.


----------



## hypnotic (7 December 2006)

Looks like it might be testing the all time high tomorrow.
If it does surge pass $0.88 then it is possible to be heading towards the dollar mark.

Looking really good, i think it has formed a very strong base now at the 80 cents mark.

With production within 6 months (hopefully) this is looking good. 

Does any know if there will be a Jaguar project progress update soon??? It would be the right time for a positive update with the mine now....

Interesting though the LME Zinc stock is starting turn around to a up trend?
This could affect the zinc price for sure...   

Hypnotic


----------



## dj_420 (11 December 2006)

nice breakout from the triangle pattern. i think there is news pending on some exp drill results. its been quite a while since we had market ann.

although it also could be just because of that collapsed zinc mine. anyways very nice increase today.


----------



## LifeisShort (11 December 2006)

Go you good thing!!! Jabiru once in production should command some attention from the bigger players. There is lot to like about this company. I like the story


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Hi Mildew,
> 
> Interesting that JML has held strong during the recent pullback in the high 70's on low volume. Furthermore yesterday's trade in JML was the largest volume in JML for ages (5 mil), with a clear break through sell pressure and could be the start of a run, time will tell!.
> 
> Anyway I'll see you at the Xmas do at PT next week, cheers mate






Well JML has run and with a strong close today and blue sky ahead!. Could soften a bit, but IMO a little steam left in the engine yet  .


----------



## hypnotic (12 December 2006)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> Looks like it might be testing the all time high tomorrow.
> If it does surge pass $0.88 then it is possible to be heading towards the dollar mark.
> 
> Looking really good, i think it has formed a very strong base now at the 80 cents mark.
> ...




Got very close on testing the dollar mark today. Good sign, but it might need to build a new base first before heading up. Closed even for the day. Might still be facing some selling pressure in the next few days. Without results it might send it back down the 88 cent mark. But with positive result it will send this over 1 dollar in my opionion.

In terms of fundamental nothing has changed. Zinc price still hovering around the 2 dollar mark. LME zinc stock is back on the decline but the slope looking less steep.

Volume looks not bad too. Maybe some news are coming out soon. I would love some extra cash for Christmas!!  : 

No new news or reports on the website.

Hypnotic


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

I must admit to selling JML this morning, the temptation was too great  . All the best to holders!.


----------



## hypnotic (12 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I must admit to selling JML this morning, the temptation was too great  . All the best to holders!.




Your not wrong there i wanted to sell out myself, but i eveutally didn't. I think there were quite a few people selling out this morning between 94 and 97 cents...

Looking for the middle term as i have said before, great outlook, but just hope the project is still going good.

Hypnotic


----------



## LifeisShort (12 December 2006)

Whenever I buy i make plans. For JML my target was to wait till production starts which is next year. What happens between now and then is for day traders. Unless something fundamentally changes to the company or is affected by fundemantel outside changes (like zinc prices completely tanking) then I don't see any reasons to sell. One must have vision and nerve to stick to your targets beliefs.


----------



## Out Too Soon (14 December 2006)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Whenever I buy i make plans. For JML my target was to wait till production starts which is next year. What happens between now and then is for day traders. Unless something fundamentally changes to the company or is affected by fundemantel outside changes (like zinc prices completely tanking) then I don't see any reasons to sell. One must have vision and nerve to stick to your targets beliefs.




I got back into Jabiru recently before the recent run, (lucky me), I always intended to be holding when they start producing next year & still do but that doesnt mean I wont be out & back in a couple more times before then. It's called putting my limited capital to the best use possible.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 December 2006)

Good momentum and volume for JML today, after a few days of consolidation. Currently knocking on the door at $1 .


----------



## Caliente (19 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> subjectively no doubt: JML is *cheap * at these levels.
> 
> and while we're being subjective, from past experience as a holder, the next surge shows JML to hit the 90's and start to threaten the dollar mark. I still feel there will be significant resistance breaking that barrier and from there, things will get slower.




As expected, JML has been making the strides, but I feel that there will be some resistance and maybe sideways action for a while so I'm off the train for now. Best of luck to all holders.


----------



## LifeisShort (19 December 2006)

Good little stock........more upside to come the closer they get to production. Good to see Zinc being mentioned as one of the star performers for next year


----------



## hypnotic (19 December 2006)

JML pushed through to the $1 barrier and held above it at the end of the day....   

Good support and great trading volume closing on a high... should see more upside for this stock.

Hypnotic


----------



## nizar (19 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> As expected, JML has been making the strides, but I feel that there will be some resistance and maybe sideways action for a while so I'm off the train for now. Best of luck to all holders.




IMO this was the day to be *buying*.
Break through resistance, blue skies, and volume confirmation at >3x average volumes.

But dont worry, im wrong more often than im right.


----------



## Caliente (19 December 2006)

hehe, you may very well be right maite. I think its also a matter of different entries - mine was back at the mid 40's, so its a different perspective.

I have no doubt this stock will appreciate, just moving on to other pastures.   

*any suggestions nizar?*


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> IMO this was the day to be *buying*.
> Break through resistance, blue skies, and volume confirmation at >3x average volumes.
> 
> But dont worry, im wrong more often than im right.



 

I sold at $0.50 after making a few % and thinking how darn smart I was!

That decision has cost me a quarter of a Honda S2000 so far. 

Looks to be going a bit parabolic now though. Not sure about a buying opportunity, maybe a profit taking opportunity, although I sold it at $0.50!!! Aaaahhhhh.


----------



## michael_selway (19 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I sold at $0.50 after making a few % and thinking how darn smart I was!
> 
> That decision has cost me a quarter of a Honda S2000 so far.
> 
> Looks to be going a bit parabolic now though. Not sure about a buying opportunity, maybe a profit taking opportunity, although I sold it at $0.50!!! Aaaahhhhh.




Hi did Yougn Trader sell out early as well?

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS -2.2 0.8 26.0 30.8 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 1.0 

thx

MS


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hi did Yougn Trader sell out early as well?
> 
> Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share)
> 2006 2007 2008 2009
> ...



Yep, he sold out a few days before me I think. We both sold JML and CBH at the same time. About half the price they are now....LOL


----------



## LifeisShort (20 December 2006)

Trading halt........anyone would like to speculate on what this is?


----------



## mmmmining (20 December 2006)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Trading halt........anyone would like to speculate on what this is?



Placement for cost overrun.


----------



## Caliente (20 December 2006)

haha, could not have predicted this! guess thats what happens when u dump a stock, another interesting piece of information comes along right after ^_^


----------



## Out Too Soon (20 December 2006)

Well I was about to add to my holding & found I couldn't, wont be near the computer on the 22nd either, hopefully good news


----------



## dj_420 (20 December 2006)

im not so sure about placement. looking over qtrly shows that from their debt facility they still have 40 million available. i dont think they would have used all that in the last month or so.

what would the advantage be of another placement rather than use funds allocated for that very purpose.

i feel the increase in sp and interest the last week or so may hold for a bigger suprise.

someone also pointed out there has been little exp this qtr and so would unlikely be further results for exp.

however i thought they were continuing drilling near jaguar to have the potential to expand reserves as it is in close proximity to the jaguar deposit.


----------



## steven1234 (20 December 2006)

Hi all, I just joined and this is my first post.  I'm new to trading so please be gentle...  JML was the 2nd share i ever purchsed.... so far so good.

Could the halt have something to do CSM?  

When CSM made this announcement (http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061206/pdf/3zzc0cych4r2g.pdf) there was alot of ativity on JML...  

Could this be the aquisition that was forcast by CSM taking place?  

Do you guys think it will be wise to offload once the price jumps after the announcement or hold on till production starts?


----------



## mmmmining (20 December 2006)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> Hi all, I just joined and this is my first post.  I'm new to trading so please be gentle...  JML was the 2nd share i ever purchsed.... so far so good.
> 
> Could the halt have something to do CSM?
> 
> ...




If it is the case, CSM should be in Trading halt as well.


----------



## porkpie324 (21 December 2006)

Any had a sniff of the ann yet.porkpie


----------



## steven1234 (21 December 2006)

Hey all

The current bid is at $1.50.  Does this mean when the halt is lifted we can expect the price to jump to $1.50?  

Is it common for it to jump higher after the halt is lifted and the announcement is made?

Why would anyone bid $1.50 if the announcement has not been made yet?  What if the mine flooded or something?

Steve


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> The current bid is at $1.50.  Does this mean when the halt is lifted we can expect the price to jump to $1.50?
> 
> ...



Steve, match price is $1.02 at the moment. The $1.50 is just a bid for the initial auction.


----------



## EasternGrey1 (21 December 2006)

Too much suspense. No fingernails left. Hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## Tradewinds (21 December 2006)

Some VIPs visited the mine site recently. Or maybe they were tourists. It was hard to tell from goog earth. 

What could this ann be about? drill results, takeovers....... Or just an update to tell us they are still on track as per usual. I dont think we need a trading halt to tell us they are on track.

The suspense is thrilling me.


----------



## dj_420 (22 December 2006)

just a capital raising, watch this stock get dumped on open now. from depth looks like a lot of ppl dumping. 

why do they need more capital when there is already 40 million left in loan facility??


----------



## JimBob (22 December 2006)

I bailed out this morning, I'd say the share price will probably fall back to about 85 cents.  Might jump back on if it falls to that.  Bit of a fizzle of an announcement, I was hoping for something better.


----------



## mmmmining (22 December 2006)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> just a capital raising, watch this stock get dumped on open now. from depth looks like a lot of ppl dumping.
> 
> why do they need more capital when there is already 40 million left in loan facility??




Don't forget they have broker friend needs to be looked after, particularly around Christmas time.

It is a typical collaboration between listed companies and brokers. Brokers use other people's money to bid up price for no reason, or some reasons. Then there is very deep discount placement. The broker will change hefty fee, and taking up the placement shortfalls at very low price. A nice Christmas bonus right?

For long term shareholder, it is just another ugly show. For whoever having suffered a lost, they should sue the broker and the company if they can find out something fishy, or report to ASIC.


----------



## Halba (26 December 2006)

a rights issue not a placement. there is a key difference. no need for negative posts on the co. everything is still on track. ITs better to use shares rather than expensive debt, cost is less


----------



## mmmmining (26 December 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> a rights issue not a placement. there is a key difference. no need for negative posts on the co. everything is still on track. ITs better to use shares rather than expensive debt, cost is less




You are right, in JML case, it is rights issue. But I am talking about a common case, the collaboration between sponsor broker and the company, making a lot of money at the expense of shareholder. 

If you read the section 4.5 of PROSPECTUS, the directors and the sponsor broker are virtually given free 3-month options to buy a lot of JML at $0.85 by taking the shortfalls.

I should have not much complaint about it because I have got the share at the fraction of $0.85 long time ago, and I will hold it for a very long time.

I just feel very bad for people who have bought it @$1.02 a couple of days ago, and find out nothing to support the share price at this moment.

PS. I guess this forum allows negative view based on facts, right, Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow (26 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> PS. I guess this forum allows negative view based on facts, right, Joe?




Indeed it does. Any view - positive or negative - that can be supported by facts or analysis is entitled to be presented.


----------



## nizar (26 December 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> no need for negative posts on the co.




Let me guess you must hold a few


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Don't forget they have broker friend needs to be looked after, particularly around Christmas time.
> 
> It is a typical collaboration between listed companies and brokers. Brokers use other people's money to bid up price for no reason, or some reasons. Then there is very deep discount placement. The broker will change hefty fee, and taking up the placement shortfalls at very low price. A nice Christmas bonus right?
> 
> For long term shareholder, it is just another ugly show. For whoever having suffered a lost, they should sue the broker and the company if they can find out something fishy, or report to ASIC.




Exactly how long have you been a shareholder for mmmmmining?

I only ask, because those so called dodgey brokers you refer to, have been holding JML's hand when they were a 10c stock back in 2003, they stuck with them and helped them put the Jaguar Project together and kept ensuring there was adequate funding, when SP was stcuk in a 2yr sideways band of 10-20c

Those brokers have done far more for this company then you think, so don't be so quick to judge, also it a rights thats underwritten by the brokers, its not a private placement


----------



## mmmmining (27 December 2006)

Take it easy YT, If you think they deserved, fine. 

I am talking about a general phenomenon using the term of placement. In this particular cause, I believe JML did much better than others, existing shareholder can benefit from it (except foreigners), and the underwriter's fee is just under 5%.

Just don't get caught by the false share price movement, and you can benefit from it too if you could  be the broker's client.


----------



## porkpie324 (27 December 2006)

I came close to dumping JML this morning,then they opened up on good volume so will  stick with them for a while. When a yet to produce minor has a rights issue I nearly always sell and buy back in later.
 Just a respectful note Joe on members posts regarding sp views, backed up by fact. Most markets run on rumours and a persons post on a companies sp movement is how that person judges that particular company at that time. Thats how the market works isn't it? porkpie


----------



## michael_selway (27 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Let me guess you must hold a few




Hehe yep, nice forecasts bte

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS -2.2 0.8 26.0 30.8 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 1.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-07 0.8 112.5 -- 
Year Ending 30-06-08 26.0 3.5 3,150.0% 

thx

MS


----------



## LifeisShort (8 January 2007)

JML taking a nice pounding over the last to to three days. Down to around 90c which looks like a nice buying opportunity if looking at long term. Fundementals having changed except the Zinc price keeps falling. Have we finally reached an end point for commodity prices? Or is this another small correction


----------



## porkpie324 (8 January 2007)

Probably the bad news coming out of Zinifex has affected the zinc minors Kzl also down. porkpie


----------



## steven1234 (8 January 2007)

What is everone's views on the entitlement issue of 1 share for every 10 at the price of 85c?  

If you hold JML (like me) you would probably think its a good deal (when considering future prospects of the company and so no etc), but if the price keeps going the way it is it will be cheaper to purchase shares on the market (market closed at 90c today).

What a pitty it will be if the price drops below 85c on the market as JML will have to resort to debt finance to make up the shortfall (after having spent substantial sums on the entitlement issue).


----------



## LifeisShort (9 January 2007)

Its purely zinc price going down thats affecting all the zinc plays. Unfortunate for Jabiru that the price tumble is happening at the same time they are doing the issue. Long term outlook for Jabiru is still intact.


----------



## steven1234 (15 January 2007)

Has anyone been able to work out why all the activity with JML shares began on 6 December 2006 (6 Dec 06 had a volume of nearly 6 mil)?  There was no positive announcement coming (only a negative entitlement issue announcement on 22 December 2006) and the share price rose 22c in that time (from 80 to 102).  I would expect the price to rise as we get closer to production but 22c in 3 weeks doesn't sound right.  Buyers wanted in and were willing to buy up big and push the price up, but why?  Shurely they could have spread their purchases apart to avoid pushing the price up??

Can we expect the price to continue rising after the entitlement issue effects settle?  We are getting closer to production.  When do you think the price will peak (near the end of production, mid way through??) Anyone have any views on this?


----------



## steven1234 (15 January 2007)

I posted my cheque today to accept the entitlement issue.  Maybe i should have waited till closer to the closing date in case the market price dropped below 85c prior to closing.... doh!  (its all part of learning i guess...)


----------



## michael_selway (15 January 2007)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> I posted my cheque today to accept the entitlement issue.  Maybe i should have waited till closer to the closing date in case the market price dropped below 85c prior to closing.... doh!  (its all part of learning i guess...)




What happens if you "stop the cheque"?

thx

MS


----------



## steven1234 (15 January 2007)

To stop the cheque the bank will charge a fee ($30 i think) and I expect it will charge a fee for each attempt made at banking the cheque.  

No need to worry about it at this stage as the price is .98 atm.  Might be worth considering should the price drop before the cheque is banked.  I would expect JML to bank the cheque into trust immediately upon receipt to avoid such issues arising.


----------



## coyotte (15 January 2007)

looks alright at the moment as a Trend Trade

GMAs are o/k

ADX  pulling up

TMF UP ABOVE " 0 "


just a bit of consolidation ?



Cheers


----------



## EasternGrey1 (15 January 2007)

It's normal for shares to drop a bit when a rights issue is announced, (a) because the new shares represent a dilution, offset by cash, and (b) as some sell enough shares to pay for the issue.

(a) should have been about 2c/share, and (b) unknown but maybe similar, but with a sharply dropping zinc price the damage was greater. Zinc appears to be recovering, JML share price is recovering, zinc is going to be one of the hottest metals in 2007 if the supply/demand forecasts I have seen are even half correct, so I am taking up my full entitlement and holding on for the ride!!


----------



## Sanhedrin (29 January 2007)

Made a nice move today. Nice TA breakout above $1.01
what do other trader think volume growing on the daily chart
MACD moving into place, I might be aggresive and jump on today
or wait for confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## steven1234 (31 January 2007)

These broker reports from the companies website estimate the price as follows:

Hartleys report dated 5/01/07 - valued at 116c with a 6 month target of 140c.  Indicates strong potential to re-rate once production starts.
http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/BrokerReports/RBC_JML_121206.pdf

Pattersons report dated 4/01/07 - valued at 103 DCF valuation and could see the price moving towards a price target of 118c with a seamless transition to production in June 2007
http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/BrokerReports/Pattersons_JML_2007_0104.pdf

RBC capital markets report dated 12/12/06 - valued at 111c and listed a price target of 120c
http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/BrokerReports/RBC_JML_121206.pdf

JML rose to over the 100c mark in the past few days.  Are these just marketing materials or do people really base their trades on such advice?  If the broker believed in its valuation wouldn't he get his clients to buy up big and hold until production starts??


----------



## coyotte (31 January 2007)

Brokers are simply Salesmen


Cheers


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2007)

coyotte said:
			
		

> Brokers are simply Salesmen
> 
> 
> Cheers





How true.


----------



## steven1234 (31 January 2007)

And then there are the valuations brokers are pushing for BHP.... but we wont go there


----------



## coyotte (31 January 2007)

For anyone interested , this is AGET's  veiw


----------



## LifeisShort (1 February 2007)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> And then there are the valuations brokers are pushing for BHP.... but we wont go there




Don't think they are wrong about BHP...its just market sentiment...brokers don't decide what happens on the market.

Simple calculation shows BHP capitalised at about 100 million. Profit expected of about 15 billion???? then that equates to a company that can pay for itself almost 7 years......I think thats pretty good


----------



## steven1234 (1 February 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Don't think they are wrong about BHP...its just market sentiment...brokers don't decide what happens on the market.
> 
> Simple calculation shows BHP capitalised at about 100 million. Profit expected of about 15 billion???? then that equates to a company that can pay for itself almost 7 years......I think thats pretty good




I do hold BHP (i thought it was a great time to buy recently) but find it frustrating the price and dividends are so low.  Hope this changes soon, but i expect not. 

Then again who am i to complain about BHP when JML is paying me no dividends and keeps asking for more money from shareholders!!


----------



## EasternGrey1 (2 February 2007)

JML is now one of my largest holdings, because it has gone up so much ( I bought just over a year ago). It is nearing my valuation of around 1.20, so I've shaved a little off the top (money to live on) and if it goes on up I will probably go on shaving bits off, but I'll hold a substantial amount for a while yet. Interesting you mention BHP, as I have just bought some. Thought I'd have a go at owning a larger company for a change. I have done particularly badly with big companies in the past, so I had been sticking to the lower divisions. It does seem to me that the larger companies are much more difficult.


----------



## Out Too Soon (27 February 2007)

Jabiru is climbing nicely, I guess the closer we get to the date when they start mining the higher the value of the shares barring a drop in POZ.


----------



## steven1234 (27 February 2007)

The price rise can also be attributed to take over rumors.  Have a look at what is happening to CSM, the 31.7% shareholder.  CSM is going to partner with Pallinghurst Resources "a strategic investor who has both acess to capital and access to opportunities in Australia and overseas..."

Will the new company formed try to take over JML??  From what i have read so far it looks like such a purchase will complement the current investment of CSM by Pallinghurst Resources and fit nicely with the "vision" of the new company.  

Timeframes??  CSM sharelholders will vote on Pallinghurst proposal in May, so the new company wont be able to make a bid prior.  Production is to start for JML in June.  Will the price rise in anticipation??  If the price doesn't rise in anticipation could this arise interest from other parties? You would expect any takeover to take place prior to production, so this may rule out the CSM take over??  But then what if the new CSM company sells its holding in JML...  Who would buy it?  What if JML finds more reserves??  So many questions!!

Some days (well most days) i just wish i had internet access to the future...  i don't care to travel there, i just want the information.


----------



## Tradewinds (28 February 2007)

where is the fun in that......


----------



## Out Too Soon (1 March 2007)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> Some days (well most days) i just wish i had internet access to the future...  i don't care to travel there, i just want the information.




You need to speak to Yogi.  :


----------



## dj_420 (1 March 2007)

well an ann from JML today confirming that jaguar resource is open at depth and have intersected significant mineralisation that following more drilling will be able to add additional tonnage to deposit.

JML has held up very well when zinc stocks have come off, and considering market lost 150 odd points yesterday. IMO JML will be a great up and coming producer. large volumes today and yesterday.


----------



## tech/a (1 March 2007)

Well I like it.
Technically broken out of a resistance/consolidation area.
I think tomorrow generally will be a blood bath again.
So have only a part position looking for a better entry in future.


----------



## Out Too Soon (9 March 2007)

Too much good news & press coverage atm, when things quieten down I'll be back in.


----------



## steven1234 (27 March 2007)

JML just went into a trading halt.  

Anyone care to speculate why?  Could this be a takeover?


----------



## doctorj (27 March 2007)

Willing to stick my neck out here and say I very much doubt it will be a TO offer due to ConsMin's big stake.  JML will be a predator, rather than a target in the short term.  Jaguar must be just about due for first production now, which leaves lots of cash flow looking for a home and a need to grow the company.  If not now, I expect some acquisitions in the next 6-18 months.

More than likely it has something to do with their arrangements with ConsMin or production from Jaguar.


----------



## doctorj (27 March 2007)

Having thought about it more - JML is in play once Consmin gets taken over.  But not likely for a few months yet.

Pallinghurst is unlikely to want to be a passive investor over the long term, which leaves them the choice to either divest of their $130million odd of JML or buy the rest.

Pallinghurst's holding could provide an entry for the likes of the Ox to get involved who not only are fans of zinc but share some facilities with JML.


----------



## steven1234 (28 March 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,21458921-664,00.html 

Jabiru wins mine licence
Mandi Zonneveldt

March 28, 2007 12:00am


THE controversial Benambra mine in East Gippsland could be re-opened after a fierce battle for exploration rights over the area.

Zinc junior Jabiru Metals looks set to take control of the former mine, which closed in 1998 leaving the Victorian Government with a $6.9 million clean-up bill. 
Plummeting commodity prices sent Benambra's former owner Denehurst into administration, but the boom in metals meant there was stiff competition for the exploration licence. 

Thirteen companies submitted bids to explore for zinc and copper in the area, with the Government yesterday declaring Jabiru the victor. 

Shares in the Perth-based zinc junior were placed in a trading halt following the announcement, but the stock is likely to soar as a result of the win. 

The government has estimated there could be resources worth as much as $US2 billion ($A2.5 billion) in the ground around the old mine. 

Benambra was discovered by WMC in 1978, and was mined for six years until Denehurst was placed in the hands of administrators. 

Austminex acquired an option over the project in 1999, but abandoned it due to the continuing decline in zinc and copper prices, leaving the Government to clean up equipment and potentially hazardous waste materials left by Denehurst. 

Jabiru will be given the rights to explore the area after completing native title negotiations and is likely to be forced to lodge an environmental bond before proceeding with any new development. 

It may also be required to process ore off-site if its exploration efforts are successful. 

Jabiru is expecting production from its first mine later this year, with projected cash flows of more than $100 million annually. 

The company's shares last traded at $1.125.


----------



## dj_420 (28 March 2007)

this is fantastic news for holders. this is actually the only zinc stock ive held from last years run. JML price has held up exceptionally well throughout all the fluctuations in zinc stockpiles and zinc spot price. 

JML set to become a great mid-tier mining company. huge exploration potential and mine coming online in the next few months!


----------



## LifeisShort (28 March 2007)

This is absolutely brilliant. Well done JML management. That should put Jabiru into a whole new basket, a diversified miner.....


----------



## dj_420 (5 April 2007)

many people still on this?

JML looking good stockpiling 5000 tonnes material for production. that is from teutonic bore resource. 

operating licence granted also, now we just have to wait for first zinc concentrates to come out!

they also intercepted further mineralisation down plunge of the jaguar resource. in addition to this the benambra project is looking to be a priority and has a lot of plans for this year.


----------



## LifeisShort (5 April 2007)

Yes still holding and waiting for the start up of production. Its a great stock to own


----------



## kitehigh (6 April 2007)

Yep still holding from May last year.  Has been a good hold although has tested patience at at the start.


----------



## steven1234 (10 April 2007)

Trading halt announced this afternoon.


----------



## Out Too Soon (13 April 2007)

steven1234 said:


> Trading halt announced this afternoon.




Yeah! big kick in the guts for normal share holders, placement at $1.05 available to "Hartleys"? only. What's the current sp? $1.21. Will this type of institutional "insider trading" ever be cracked down upon?   - not a chance.


----------



## dj_420 (16 April 2007)

jabiru overcoming final hurdles set to become next mid-tier miner, jabiru almost started production and benambra for their next big project. mgt have done excellent job so far and continue their great work.

i originally entered this one around 7 months ago with a view to exit after 6 months, however mgt performance and great fundamentals have changed my mind, ill be holding this one long term to see upside from other projects.

http://www.mineweb.net/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page66?oid=19226&sn=Detail


----------



## steven1234 (16 April 2007)

I agree, JML is growing into something very different to what is was 6 months, or even 2 months ago (jaguar extends at depth, addition to all ords index, banemera project, no more debt, money at their disposal and positive cash flows in the near future).  

As this becomes more evident the price should reflect this, but i must admit the placement at $1.05 was cheap.  Lets see what management can now do with all the cash and watch it turn into some value for JML.  I wonder when we can expect a dividend...


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 April 2007)

I agree that Jabiru's a great soon to be miner with terrific prospects, I'm just surprised a few more ordinary investors aren't blowing a fuse over the $1.05 placement. Like get real! it's not something to be all cheery about. 
  "Oh goody! our wonderful management team are so good they're just scr*wing us scum! investors over again, but that's OK, if we keep smiling we'll get the scraps eventually"   !!!


----------



## dj_420 (17 April 2007)

we had priority placement recently already. not too happy that i didnt get some but not to fussed either. sp has held up very well regardless.

mgt have done more than excellent job in developing resource and extending company project base for future expansion.


----------



## ozambersand (17 April 2007)

I have been watching this forum (and stock) for a while but was concerned at the fact that Consolidated Minerals held 30% of the stock of the company.

Regarding the recent Trading Halt, the reason for the new placement of shares was given as:



> The monies raised provide Jabiru with the opportunity to:
> • pay off the ANZ Bank/Consolidated Minerals Limited debt facility and establish a replacement facility;
> • continued exploration of the Teutonic Bore Exploration Project; and
> • fast-track exploration and feasibility of the Benambra Project subject to the granting of the exploration licence for the Benambra Project by the Victorian Government to Jabiru as announced to ASX on 5 April 2007.




Does this mean that they are paying back a loan from Consolidated Minerals?

If so, does that change the amount of shares that Consolidated holds in the company (ie were the shares in return for the loan?)

Any speculation as to the reason for this from the perspective of both companies?


----------



## doctorj (17 April 2007)

ozambersand said:


> If so, does that change the amount of shares that Consolidated holds in the company (ie were the shares in return for the loan?)



No.  CSM acted as guarantor for JML in an agreement that was separate (but probably motivated by) their equity in JML.  I haven't read info about the placement, but if its all to hartleys it will only reduce CSM's holding in JML by way of dilution - ie. they'll hold the same number of shares but it'll be a slightly smaller percentage of the total.


----------



## ozambersand (18 April 2007)

Thanks for that explanation.

Pity about that   

Won't touch them with a barge pole while CSM holds 30%


----------



## dj_420 (18 April 2007)

why not touch them with a barge pole??

they have had excellent returns this last year, are the only zinc stock in recent months to continue to make new highs, are a month or so out from production (set to be very low cost producer), have secured benambra for future development.

are also one of the only stocks who post ann when they promise them and mgt have done excellent job in keeping market informed etc.

i think JML will end up been the cornerstone of my portfolio, they are set to become a great mid-tier mining company.


----------



## dj_420 (18 April 2007)

nice article on JML in AFR today, 12 month chart and a little run down on how the company has emerged as a mid tier miner. looking good for the future.


----------



## ozambersand (18 April 2007)

I agree totally with you and think Jabiru has the potential to be a good stock, but I don't like the fact that Consolidated Minerals is a major shareholder!

Especially if Consolidated Minerals gets taken over by Brian Gilbertson's Pallinghurst Resources.

Just a personal feeling (and I know you shouldn't let those impact on your share market dealings!)


----------



## dj_420 (18 April 2007)

ozambersand said:


> I agree totally with you and think Jabiru has the potential to be a good stock, but I don't like the fact that Consolidated Minerals is a major shareholder!
> 
> Especially if Consolidated Minerals gets taken over by Brian Gilbertson's Pallinghurst Resources.
> 
> Just a personal feeling (and I know you shouldn't let those impact on your share market dealings!)




what do you see wrong with the CSM holding? just curious


----------



## dj_420 (1 May 2007)

well guys JML reached a milestone today by intersecting the jaguar deposit and delivering the first truckload of ore to the crusher pad!

looking good now for production to be on time!


----------



## Kipp (4 May 2007)

Knocking on the door of all time highs yet again... (though seems to break them every month...) if it can close out at $1.30+ I'll jump on board.


----------



## dj_420 (4 May 2007)

i seem to be the only person on this one, BUT anywho

JML in great position start producing in less than a month (scheduled) and looking to fast track benambra development with cash flow from jaguar deposit.


anyways on the medium term chart JML looks really good it has tracked well within this trading channel for the last 8 months. At the moment it has consolidated around 1.20 mark at the bottom of the channel.

now after small consolidation perios MACD is starting to look like bottoming and slow stochastics indicates stock is starting to be bought up again.

on the volume we keep getting increasing volume spikes on higher and higher volumes.

i would put major support levels at 90 cents 1.10 and 1.20. the next level of resistance will be the 1.30 mark and even on market depth we can see quite a few sellers there.


----------



## dj_420 (4 May 2007)

From the short term chart in the last month the sp has been trending inside a trading channel at 1.20 to 1.30, there has been some days where sp has actually broken support and been pushed down by sellers BUT what i see is critical is that it never closed under that 1.20 support, buyers always pushed sp back up before close.

it looks to have formed a double bottom here, and from here i would like to see the sp break 1.30 highs and break out of this short term trading channel.


----------



## dj_420 (31 May 2007)

JML now producing!

Commissioning of the concentrator has commenced! so now we should be able to expect JML to track the price of zinc more closely, as well as next zinc run JML will benefit in higher spot price of zinc.

many people on this one?


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2007)

dj_420 said:


> JML now producing!
> 
> Commissioning of the concentrator has commenced! so now we should be able to expect JML to track the price of zinc more closely, as well as next zinc run JML will benefit in higher spot price of zinc.
> 
> many people on this one?



I bought on break through 30 cents and sold at 40 for a great 30% gain!  LOL

Recently broke your support line I see, which now might be a little resistance. It's been a great long term buy. Good work. Poor me, another 'out to soon' job.


----------



## dj_420 (31 May 2007)

yeah broke support, i think there was some negative sentiment since production was delayed, and another placement was made

yeah i got on board these guys at 45 cents, held on since, i like the fact that now they are producing and have benambra mine to start up also.


----------



## Col Lector (31 May 2007)

Gidday DJ & Kennas....I am in this one. However I share your pain Kennas....originally in at 12.5 cents and out at 17.5cents. Trying to be too smart. Had a buy at 15cents that very narrowly missed before the stock steamed north...full steam.
Bought back in this week at $1.16!! Partly due to it being a very low-cost zinc proposition....i am a bull; but also because the Benamambra(sic) project looks very attractive going forward & has not fully been factored in. 
In the more near term I reckon JML will benefit from the high profile & controversial nature of CSM/Pallinghurst deal .... Pallinghurst will want to mop up JML; and it is likely others will want to get in on the action to grab a stake ahead of this.


----------



## Love Zn (31 May 2007)

dj_420 said:


> Commissioning of the concentrator has commenced! so now we should be able to expect JML to track the price of zinc more closely, as well as next zinc run JML will benefit in higher spot price of zinc.




Yeah agree and when they start reporting quarterly production, should see this improve further 



dj_420 said:


> many people on this one?




Only got on this one a few weeks ago at $1.12, mainly after reading this thread and the company nearing production (at the time).


----------



## steven1234 (31 May 2007)

I have been in since 85c.  It grabbed my attention when there was a big increase in volume in December 06 for no reason.


----------



## Riles (31 May 2007)

I bought in at 45c just before the May correction last year. Held my nerve through the drop to low 30's and subsequent sideways action.
Now sitting on over 10k profit - half of which is now tax free.
Still holding as I've no need or reason to cash it in yet.


----------



## dj_420 (7 June 2007)

new broker report of great interest

http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/BrokerReports/KeithGoodeJML5June07.pdf


----------



## Col Lector (12 June 2007)

Plenty of interest here...up 7.5% so far on good volume.
I can see a tussle developing between CSM & Oxiana for this one. The latter has a processing/marketing agreement with JML that has valuable synergies. CSM currently holds approx 27% and would regard this as a valuable cash-flow producer within the NewCSM structure. And are others parties vying &/or buying...plenty of reasons to.

Eagle Research (Report 5/6/07 ...see link on DJ's post) rates JML a BUY with Target > $1.70. NPV is ~A$1.43/share7.5%;
Significantly this valuation does not account for any Benambra upside which it asserts could add A$100m to A$300m to NPV, or ~22c to 67cps.
Neither does it factor in upside risk flowing from a competitive takeover fight.
Additionally...in the event that zinc strengthens  Eagle's sensitivity table suggests a US$200/t increase in the Zinc price, adds 11cps.


----------



## dj_420 (19 June 2007)

JML going well, tracking nicely inside a trading channel that was temporarily broken mid-may.

as kennas pointed out my support line at 1.20 was broken, however then found support at next level down at 1.10. we then had sp increases that hit the previous support now resistance level at 1.20.

sp broke through resistance levels of 1.20 and 1.30 on what is now a steady 2 months of increased volume. after sp broke through resistance of 1.30 has tested it twice and held.

sp recently formed an triangle to breakout above 1.50 trading range. i would now like to see sp close above 1.50 and form some new support. potential downside i see short term support at 1.40 and then 1.30. medium term support would be 1.20 and 1.10.


----------



## kevin eleven (3 July 2007)

Interesting article in Mining News today. "Jabiru caught in the crossfire", mentions Consmin stake in JML will most likely be sold by either of the two parties involved currently in the takeover talk.  Likely suitors mentioned as Perilya and Oxiana.  Patterson's has a buy on them at $1.60 and valuations seem to not take into account Benambra.  Interesting times ahead, but may not see movement until the Consmin battle becomes clearer.  FYI there's a feature article on JML in July edition of Australia's Mining Monthly.  I havent see this one though.


----------



## BJP (18 January 2008)

Hi Guys,
JML has copped it lately, very quiet on the home front, no announcements for awhile. I thought they might kick on once they started producing but not to be it seems.


----------



## lucifuge (23 February 2008)

Up 20% on friday!! Interestingly there news the day prior. News of copper and zinc shipments.

http://asx.com.au/asx/research/CompanyInfoSearchResults.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=JML&companyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO#headlines


----------



## agro (23 February 2008)

yes lucifuge ,
i think this is just another oversold resource stock and especially with the price of commodities in particular copper, zinc and silver all increasing this has plenty upside

one additional note is the broker report released by hartley's who tip 1.20 .. this year is when they are producing and shipping as per announcement

here is the broker report:

http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/BrokerReports/20080220_Hartleys 19 Feb 2008.pdf


----------



## lucifuge (23 February 2008)

Agreed totally. 

Of all the stocks I've been following, this one has surprised me the most. The 'spook' factor associated with the subprime must have really cut in with this one. You can see how oversold it was in the following chart with the yellow circle.



agro said:


> yes lucifuge ,
> i think this is just another oversold resource stock and especially with the price of commodities in particular copper, zinc and silver all increasing this has plenty upside
> 
> one additional note is the broker report released by hartley's who tip 1.20 .. this year is when they are producing and shipping as per announcement
> ...


----------



## agro (27 February 2008)

do you still hold lucifuge? 

hartleys have it at 1.20

for a producer looks undervalued and like you said oversold


----------



## lucifuge (27 February 2008)

It's massively oversold!!

Even $1.20 is conservative.  This one is a no-brainer.  It was up like 16% today!  That's roughly 36% over last two days!!!

With the MACD pulling north in conjunction with the increase pricing, and strong white candles,  how much more bullish trends do people need?  Get on board or miss out it's that simple.


----------



## BJP (27 February 2008)

I`ve been on for a bit over 12mths now, didnt even think to buy more just recently when they were down,to busy looking elsewhere.
Still 1.5c behind but its all uphill from hopefully. cheers BJP


----------



## agro (27 February 2008)

the oversold stocks are the ones that rise the fastest as market sentiment returns 

this is one example


----------



## Sean K (27 February 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Even $1.20 is conservative.  This one is a no-brainer.



lucifuge, why is $1.20 conservative? With what you've presented, I find no reason for this to go anywhere. Please add some analysis to back up these 'no brainers' in the future. Thanks muchly, kennas


----------



## agro (27 February 2008)

kennas said:


> lucifuge, why is $1.20 conservative? With what you've presented, I find no reason for this to go anywhere. Please add some analysis to back up these 'no brainers' in the future. Thanks muchly, kennas




the fact that record commodity prices such as copper, zinc and silver have not been factored into the share price as were the highs of last year,

the fact that the sharemarket is undergoing a recovery which in the end will boost the prices of most stocks..


----------



## lucifuge (27 February 2008)

kennas said:


> lucifuge, why is $1.20 conservative? With what you've presented, I find no reason for this to go anywhere. Please add some analysis to back up these 'no brainers' in the future. Thanks muchly, kennas




Prior to the first of the main crashes last year (around late July 2007), JML had a year or so of 'highs' in a resistance that maxxed out around about the $1.60 mark. The July crash ensued and by mid Oct 2007, sentiment had returned and the stock hit a new high of $1.70. Then the latest crash occured which beset the stock the most. The urgency at which it is currently increasing increasing mimics what occurred in the July 2007 crash. Using all of this including the indicators previously mentioned, I feel that $1.20 is quite conservative. If you draw a trend line through the highs that were formed prior to the July 2007 crash then the best single point forecast you could arrive at would be $2+ (ie today).  All of this is why I personally feel $1.20 is conservative. 

Apologies if I offended, I was simply putting forward a passion for some analysis I have done on this stock.


----------



## agro (28 February 2008)

* Comex May Copper Hits Contract High*

Wed, Feb 27 2008, 14:55 GMT
http://www.djnewswires.com/eu/

Comex May Copper Hits Contract High

1455 GMT [Dow Jones] - Comex May copper hit a life-of-contract high of $3.8785 a pound, topping Monday's peak of $3.8640. "It looks to me like we are poised for another leg up," says Sterling Smith, vice president for FuturesOne, who looks for a return to the nearly 22-year-old highs in spot futures above $4. Support comes from the generally strong tone in commodities and weak U.S. dollar, he says. "The global economic picture is showing basic growth," Smith says. The market is bolstered by a combination of fund buying in the futures plus good cash demand, he says. (ALS)

Contact us in Chicago at 312-750-4075; allen.sykora@dowjones.com

(END) Dow Jones Newswires

February 27, 2008 09:55 ET (14:55 GMT)


----------



## agro (28 February 2008)

*Paterson's just released a research report*

http://www.jabirumetals.com.au/BrokerReports/2008/20080225_Patersons - Taming the Jaguar.pdf

here's just one quote: "We believe the Jaguar process plant will be running at full capacity by the end of March."

DYOR


----------



## agro (28 February 2008)

can someone please explain to me why there is a series of parcels under 1000 at 87.5?

is this brokers at work? i noticed most of these were going through today


----------



## spectrumchaser (26 March 2008)

Hi Lucifuge,

  "Get on board or miss out"

 Thanks for all your graphs and efforts to show how oversold this stock is.

Gained 12.3% today to $0.64 and most of this occured in the last hour of trading.
Recent broker reports from Hartleys and Patersons give target price of
$1.21 and $1.19 so hope JML continues upward for a while.


----------



## agro (10 April 2008)

looks like an upward trend is emerging now as its trading above its 21 day average..

with commodities sky rocketing last night should do well,

end of march also sees the recommencement of production


----------



## spectrumchaser (21 April 2008)

JML up nearly 7% today.
ASX announcement   (summary of key points)
  Production from Jaguar has improved consistantly since modifications to the SAG Mill in Mid March.The mill has consistantly operated at 1,000 tonnes per day during April
at 91 % mill availability.
 Concentate recovery rates have also improved with April
averages of 75.5% for Zinc and Copper being 75% for the last
week.Fine tuning of regents is ongoing and recoveries are still
improving.
 5,500 tonne (wet) zink concentrate shipment left Geraldton
on April 17th.

   Spectrumchaser is a holder of JML shares


----------



## agro (22 April 2008)

it is up on good volume today

maybe the zinc shipment received some attention from brokers?

or full production has resumed


----------



## adobee (15 May 2008)

Just started looking at this strong demand on the buy side.. Only noticed it recently when looking setting up a schedule or LRF holdings...


----------



## adobee (31 May 2008)

$51.92 million through the issue of up to 64.9 million shares at an issue price of $0.80 per share, predominately to international and domestic institutional clients of Hartleys Limited (“Hartleys”) and existing major shareholders. Hartleys is Lead Manager to the Offer.

Rippa does a capital raising at a discount 14c discount the day after I get on thinking there will be a strong break out .. teaches me to do more research..

Well hopefully Hartleys start giving more coverage and positive feedback to their clients ...


----------



## adobee (11 June 2008)

*Massive Sulphide Lens Discovered at Stockman *• 16 metre discovery intercept of new massive sulphide zone (estimated true width) • Discovery in third hole drilled at Stockman • Visual grade estimates very encouraging (assays awaited) • New lens potential to add to massive sulphide inventory at Stockman • Drilling programme ongoing

Hopefully this will have a massive affect on the share price which has been falling since my buy in for the last few weeks ...


----------



## lucifuge (13 June 2008)

Something caught my eye while looking at the recent chart for JML, over the last year.  Visually, it seemed to follow the behaviour of the All Ords much more closely than most other stocks I can think of. 

With respect to the last years worth of data:
1.  You can see the relationship in the first pic.

2. I then did a scatterplot, you can see high, level of correlation (actually the linear correlation = 0.8658^2 = 93%). See 2nd pic.

3. Finally I built a simple linear model   JML = x0*Intercept +x1*AORD.  That is, simply predicting JML on the basis of AORDs. 

I built this model using 9 months of data and predicting what JML would have done on the basis of AORDs pattern alone!! check it out. (see 3rd pic).  The forecast is the orange line after the dashed line  (i.e the forecast window of most recent 3 months)  pretty close hey.

*Conclusion? * OK,  one doesnt 'cause' the other obviously. But I might buck the AORD's if it increases by buying up on JML at next turn!   Watch this space


----------



## doogie_goes_off (26 August 2008)

Bought in on the strength of their presentation yesterday, JML appear to have nailed the strategy for small producers - focus on low cost operations. Also plenty of cash on hand with $0.80c capital raising for $50M = less downside. I really like their prospects and I'm confident this is the start of a new uptrend. Will see if I have to  but should be OK.


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 October 2008)

Well I certainly hope 12c was rock bottom because I got caught holding a heap of these shares,  My fault- asleep at the wheel.


----------



## dmagnus (10 December 2008)

How are people feeling about this stock?

it appears they still make money zinc side, no cash cost info for copper so assume bad news there.


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 January 2009)

dmagnus said:


> How are people feeling about this stock?
> 
> it appears they still make money zinc side, no cash cost info for copper so assume bad news there.




I'm wondering how ppl feel abt this stock even more-so now that mines are being mothballed in WA. I imagine it would be a disaster if JML had to go into hibernation.


----------



## big sal (13 February 2009)

NJot too much movement on this one in February but if we can get through the sellers at .12c (660,000 units) then could see another quick rise to .15-.16c (as we saw happen in mid january before the drop again), otherwise plenty of buyers in the .10-.11c range.


----------



## big sal (19 February 2009)

Another encouraging announcement from JML out this afternoon (19 Feb) re Bentley. A couple of excerpts below:

"Jabiru Metals Limited (Jabiru) is very pleased to announce significant new results from the next round of drilling at Bentley. Massive sulphides have been intersected above, below and along strike from the discovery hole ..."

"Such a discovery only 4.6km from the Jaguar concentrator has the potential to add considerable life and production to the project."

Something to look forward to for JML holders. This most recent news may be what is required to push JML back up through the .12c barrier.


----------



## big sal (11 March 2009)

JML up over 22% today on good volume of 5.4M units, and buyers now outnumber sellers considerably. 

The positive announcements out on 19 February and 10 March can hopefully kick start JML's share price recovery.


----------



## big sal (26 March 2009)

If the sellers in the 16-17c range can be cleared then this one could head north rather quick. 

Large volume of 6.68M units went through today, so looking good. Plenty of buyers (about 5.36M units) vs less sellers (about 1.84M units) and about 1.3M of those sit around 16-17c. 

Anyone else out there following JML? Seems the announcements of 19 Feb and 10 March have gone relatively unnoticed.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (27 March 2009)

Hi Sal,

Yes I like the look of JML .... I posted charts today in Potential Breakouts, thought they might be of interest here too.

As you said nice strong vol today ... and as the charts show, breaking above a few key lines as well.


----------



## Mikii (5 April 2009)

yes indeed it did break out. i still hold, looks like this week will be interesting. lets see if it holds in the 20's, or even breakout to new highs of 30's...time will tell. good to hear they paid all their debts and are open to new projects. re last ann


----------



## CapnBirdseye (16 April 2009)

Looks like lots of support above 20.  All gains on reasonable volume too.  Next resistance at just over 30c.  Closed near day highs yesterday, may push near 30c today maybe?


----------



## big sal (19 April 2009)

will be interesting to watch how JML starts the week? hit 29c last week for a short period before finishing at 26.5c. has had a great run up from 10c and with sellers now increasing seems profit takers moving in which could see JML retrace a bit. but medium/long term still looks good


----------



## adds (1 June 2009)

JML into a trading halt today regarding a proposed capital raising. JML is debt free so this must be for something good


----------



## happytown (2 June 2009)

ann released earlier regarding the capital raising

up to 46,000,000 @ .25, to raise up to $11.5M (to existing major shareholders)



> ...
> 
> The monies raised will be utilised by the Company to fast-track resource definition drilling and development of the Bentley Project
> 
> ...



sp currently up approx 12% @ .33, on average volume

cheers


----------



## doogie_goes_off (3 June 2009)

Complimentary cup and handle forming in relation to capital raising and probable resource growth. Now debt free! Very Important for earnings. Struggling to attach chart, will post later. JML to outperform the lead/zinc producers IMO.


----------



## Loose (3 June 2009)

happytown said:


> ann released earlier regarding the capital raising
> 
> up to 46,000,000 @ .25, to raise up to $11.5M (to existing major shareholders)
> 
> ...




Happytown when you say sp is up by 12% what do you mean? 12% up from what? and when?
I also don't think JML has been at .33 for over a week unless my info is incorrect?


----------



## adobee (5 June 2009)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Complimentary cup and handle forming in relation to capital raising and probable resource growth. Now debt free! Very Important for earnings. Struggling to attach chart, will post later. JML to outperform the lead/zinc producers IMO.




I think Jabiru is looking very positive at the moment too... I have started picking this up and think we will see it outperform as long as the market stays positive as is..


----------



## happytown (5 June 2009)

Loose said:


> Happytown when you say sp is up by 12% what do you mean? 12% up from what? and when?
> I also don't think JML has been at .33 for over a week unless my info is incorrect?




at the time of posting the above post the sp was up 12% on the day and was at .33 at that time (ie time of posting - intraday, 2.08pm or thereabouts)

cheers


----------



## adobee (12 June 2009)

Quite like the look of JML at the moment... I thinking round 33c is now the base and any good annoucement is going to really push back up... Lots of buyers but just needs some good news to get cracking...


----------



## GREENS (12 June 2009)

Guys sorry to ruin your party on Jabiru, as I think it has some great small high grade polymetallic mines (Jaguar & Bentley) which are in the lowest quartile for cash costs. But I don’t see where the growth lies based on these small assets. The only thing this company seems to lack is a large quality undeveloped asset to propel it to the next level. If you look at other small-mid cap miners over the years Oxiana – Prominent Hill, Kagara – Admiral Bay + Lounge Lizard, Western Areas – Flying Fox + Spotted Quoll. I hope I’m wrong and Jabiru pulls a behemoth of a deposit out of its back pocket. I’d like to see this little company do well. I just find it hard to justify investing in it when the upside seems to be capped to some degree.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 August 2009)

Interesting activity amongst directors, exercising options madly, possibly going to pay a dividend for shareholders and hence the conversion to FPO's ???


----------



## Out Too Soon (9 September 2009)

GREENS said:


> Guys sorry to ruin your party on Jabiru, as I think it has some great small high grade polymetallic mines (Jaguar & Bentley) which are in the lowest quartile for cash costs. But I don’t see where the growth lies based on these small assets. The only thing this company seems to lack is a large quality undeveloped asset to propel it to the next level. If you look at other small-mid cap miners over the years Oxiana – Prominent Hill, Kagara – Admiral Bay + Lounge Lizard, Western Areas – Flying Fox + Spotted Quoll. I hope I’m wrong and Jabiru pulls a behemoth of a deposit out of its back pocket. I’d like to see this little company do well. I just find it hard to justify investing in it when the upside seems to be capped to some degree.




If you study the geology (Interesting) section of Jabiru's Annual reports over the years I think you'll find there is reference to much larger unproven areas of deposits than is currently shown. Of cause it is unproven hence the sp. 
 One of the things I like about this company is they are determined to be a profitible producer rather than just a debt-ridden explorer waiting to be bought out.


----------



## Out Too Soon (5 October 2009)

Yet more proof that JML is bigger than their current "proven" deposits & the sp is again going up in response.  

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00995302

 & I'm holding again since last friday


----------



## Out Too Soon (15 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> Yet more proof that JML is bigger than their current "proven" deposits & the sp is again going up in response.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00995302
> 
> & I'm holding again since last friday




Tempted to post this in Potential Breakouts but worried I could be accused of an over optimistic bias   in any case, this looks positive to me, considering the sp was a lot higher before the collapse & Jabiru itself is still Fundamentally going  from strength to strength.  sp is stuck between .395 & .40 today soooo?


----------



## GREENS (19 October 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> If you study the geology (Interesting) section of Jabiru's Annual reports over the years I think you'll find there is reference to much larger unproven areas of deposits than is currently shown. Of cause it is unproven hence the sp.
> One of the things I like about this company is they are determined to be a profitible producer rather than just a debt-ridden explorer waiting to be bought out.




Totally agree with you. I really like the fact the company is not just ramping up production without taking notice of its cash costs. Jabiru is a well managed company that places a lot of focus on getting its cost structure right and hence why it is in the lowest quartile for cash costs worldwide for zinc production net of by product credits. It kind of reminds me of Kagara’s base metals operations in Nth QLD, great little earners, but much better. The company’s profitability should continue to improve as metal prices continue to rise off their lows and margins widen. But I’m just worried the company doesn’t have a large quality project to take it to the next level. Eg. Terramin - Oued Amizour, Kagara – Lounge Lizard/Admiral Bay/Red Dome, Western Areas – Spotted Quoll etc...The size of the projects Jabiru seems to be finding are relatively small and not what one would call world class. Nevertheless they are well leveraged to rises in metal prices; I just hope the company can find a project with the same quality as their current ones but just on a much larger scale. Something I’m a bit sceptical of but hope to be proven wrong. Out Too Soon would you also guide me to these sections in the annual reports where you see some potential  as I’d be very interested to go over this information.


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 November 2009)

Ann*. minor (they say) problem at Jaguar, hope this doesn't effect the sp too much.    JML = "3 steps forward 2 steps back" 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01010043 

Also - Greens, yes I notice they are talking about 8 yr mine life, seems a bit short to me, not another Zinifex I hope although Zinifex was very profitable for a while.


----------



## GREENS (16 November 2009)

OTS – I don’t think we can compare it to Zinifex. Zinifex had some great assets that were very poorly managed. This was compounded by the fact they did nothing to curtail production or resize operations when the GFCs hit letting the company bleed and bleed. Then the company made a very poor acquisitions of Allegiance for a ridiculously high price. Your exactly right Zinifex were very profitable and would be still if run properly. I’m sure that’s what the Chinese saw and thought BARGIN!!! They knew they could get it for a good price because shareholders thought the assets were dogs and were willing to offload them at nearly any price. 

Anyhow back to JML, I had brief glance at the announcement, doesn’t seem to be anything to major. These things happen from time to time. The end result, hopefully just lower production rates for the December quarter and possibly into the start of the next quarter, then back to business as usual. From a share price perspective the market didn’t really seem to take much notice. And if you’re not watching the symmetrical triangle formation building, keep an eye on it. A break to the downside may be an early indicator of more bad news to come or the expectations that this will be the case. Good luck with this one OTS, hope it comes good for you and you can tell me and everyone else I told you so.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (3 December 2009)

Almost double the original resource at bentley now. Good long term prospects developing for JML now as a producer. The most significant thing in the announcement are the copper grades 150m away! Very good silver grades too with the high silver price the new star of the show in the resources market.

New high grade results outside the resource envelope extends the Bentley deposit a further 150m down plunge:
-
4.3m @ 4.3% Cu, 9.3% Zn, 1.1g/t Au & 156g/tAg
-
10m @ 3.4% Cu, 7.9% Zn, 1.0g/t Au & 200g/t Ag
-
2.7m @11.3% Cu, 0.6% Zn, 0.8g/t Au & 188g/t Ag
-
5.7m @ 0.5% Cu, 28% Zn, 1.3g/t Au & 278g/t Ag


----------



## wanlad1 (6 January 2010)

Looks to be heading towards a wedge break out, see chart attached. Considering this company has sound fundamentals, eg cashed up & strong cash flows with no bank debt according to the presentation on the 27th Nov 09 seems a low risk play to me.

Daily chart looks good but the one posted is weekly to give a better overall picture. There is a .25c range in the wedge so post break should see a target around the .75 mark. This of course is just an initial target.

The blue line is the ACC/DIS accumulation distribution indicator, which provides strong evidence of accumulation which is a big plus.


----------



## ep20072008 (12 February 2010)

anyone has any idea what happen to JML ? Price gone up 15% with huge volume today.  I have not found any announcement ?!


----------



## skyQuake (12 February 2010)

ep20072008 said:


> anyone has any idea what happen to JML ? Price gone up 15% with huge volume today.  I have not found any announcement ?!




Massive crossing done at 2:46pm @ 34c - the 20% stake owned by Consolidated Mining (Taken over in 2008) 
Announcement released at 3:50pm - MLX reveals that it has taken that stake.


----------



## ep20072008 (12 February 2010)

skyQuake said:


> Massive crossing done at 2:46pm @ 34c - the 20% stake owned by Consolidated Mining (Taken over in 2008)
> Announcement released at 3:50pm - MLX reveals that it has taken that stake.




Thanks. just found it as well. still amazed by the volume reponse to the annoucement and interesting to see what gona happen to the SP next week


----------



## skyQuake (12 February 2010)

ep20072008 said:


> Thanks. just found it as well. still amazed by the volume reponse to the annoucement and interesting to see what gona happen to the SP next week




The volume was pre-announcement; so on the daily charts it looks massive. Otherwise volume was fairly normal. 
Funny how they released the announcement an hr AFTER the crossing lol.


----------



## adobee (10 February 2011)

Its been a long wait but at last some one has seen the value in JML or the under value..

*Proposed acquisition of 100% of Jabiru Metals by Independence Group
at an imprice of A$0.961 per Jabiru Metals share by way of an off-market takeover offer Jabiru shareholders to receive 1 Independence share for every 8 Jabiru shares held*


----------



## Subconscious (10 February 2011)

adobee said:


> Its been a long wait but at last some one has seen the value in JML or the under value..
> 
> *Proposed acquisition of 100% of Jabiru Metals by Independence Group
> at an imprice of A$0.961 per Jabiru Metals share by way of an off-market takeover offer Jabiru shareholders to receive 1 Independence share for every 8 Jabiru shares held*




Great News!


----------

